# DPO Symtoms so far.. Come share yours!



## Emmyxxlou

Hey everyone. I am 5dpo and decided to share my symptoms so far (I know you pay more attention to your body in TWW )

1dpo- Nothing (Not surprised)
2dpo- Nothing really. 
3dpo- very small amount of Nausea, achy body all over like i was getting sick, small headache. 
4dpo- Runny nose, coughing, blurred vision, Very light cramping, dry lips, very gassy and constipated
5dpo(today)- sneezing, thirsty, runny nose, dry lips, sore lower back, gassy and constipated. 

Share your symptoms so far! 
Also what do you think of mine? Preggo symptoms can be so misleading !!


----------



## Peytons mommy

Hi I'm 8 dpo! 
1-5 dpo nothing noteworthy although I did spot on 3 dpo
6 dpo started cramping and had a dull headache tired
7 dpo got up in the night to pee that never happens! Still cramping and another headache. Bloated and sore breasts. One tiny drop of blood
8 dpo (today) cramping even worse cramps after sex. Headache again! Dizzy. Heartburn. Got really tired this afternoon. Awful back pain. Ewcm! I'm trying to wait another week to test hopefully I can!


----------



## DJMooMoo79

12 DPO :D
Breast tenderness
Itchy boobs
Feeling of period about to begin
Pinges in pelvic area
Evap lines
Tired


----------



## CatLady80

Pos opk on the 6th,7th and 8th, neg opk by nighttime on the 8th.
BD scedule was not the best. 1, 2, 4, 6 and 7th.
Thinking ov is the 8th, its when opk went neg.
I only have a tube on my right side--all my symptoms are right sided.

Ov- ov sharp pain
1 dpo - slight cramping on rt side
2 dpo -still cramping
3 dpo -EWCM (first time for me) tummy is Bloated ;( dull achyness through back
4 dpo- rly thirsty, EWCM, I peed way to much today, bloated & achy still. Probably just the progesterone/estrogen surge hitting me >.<
5 dpo- Slept all day, only woke for lunch. Ate mine and hubbys lunch!
6 dpo- nuthin, in fact I have energy today. I think af will get me. Temp is 98.6
7 dpo- slight cramp in 1 spot off/on rt side,runny nose. Temp still above 98. Burping?(I never do)
8 dpo- Thirsty,runny nose,sneezing,headache(prob allergies) still burping, ache in back rt side. (.)(.) wierd burning sensation. It radiates, on a 1-10 scale..2.top and sides only. Temp 98.6, uterus is achy.
9 dpo- tummy is feeling full. Got a sharp pain on lower right,went away fast. Burping still. Temp 98.4
Thirsty, back ache
10 dpo- wierd pain in 1 spot low right side-near hip, comes and goes.Temp 98.4
11 dpo- nothing special, same dull cramp rt side. Temp 98.4 Tested with a bfn
12 dpo- ok just had 10min of striaght cramping, af has got to be on her way. I don't normaly cramp before af but this has got to be it. Its painfully sucky.
13 dpo- low pressure rt side, no cramping since the one time yesterday. Calling Dr. today.
Neg blood test...its just gonna be a late af ;


----------



## Spicychick10

1-2 dpo some cm
2-4 dpo nothing 
4-5 dpo ovary pains 
5-6 dpo light light cramping, some headaches
6-7 dpo lower backache, stomach pains (around belly button)
7-12 dpo light light cramping some headaches and waves of nausea, dehydrated(dry lips) teeny bit of cm, couple shooting bb pains
12-13 dpo some ovary pains, light headaches, teeny but watery cm

I dont know but I don't feel positive about this cycle :(. But hopefully we all get ours bfps soon!


----------



## Lucky8784

Emmyxxlou said:


> Hey everyone. I am 5dpo and decided to share my symptoms so far (I know you pay more attention to your body in TWW )
> 
> 1dpo- Nothing (Not surprised)
> 2dpo- Nothing really.
> 3dpo- very small amount of Nausea, achy body all over like i was getting sick, small headache.
> 4dpo- Runny nose, coughing, blurred vision, Very light cramping, dry lips, very gassy and constipated
> 5dpo(today)- sneezing, thirsty, runny nose, dry lips, sore lower back, gassy and constipated.
> 
> Share your symptoms so far!
> Also what do you think of mine? Preggo symptoms can be so misleading !!

So I am thinking we ovulated the same day! Ekk! But yea, I have had almost the exact same symptoms as you! :)


----------



## mb0218

[ QUOTE=Emmyxxlou;18009589]Hey everyone. I am 5dpo and decided to share my symptoms so far (I know you pay more attention to your body in TWW )

1dpo- Nothing (Not surprised)
2dpo- Nothing really. 
3dpo- very small amount of Nausea, achy body all over like i was getting sick, small headache. 
4dpo- Runny nose, coughing, blurred vision, Very light cramping, dry lips, very gassy and constipated
5dpo(today)- sneezing, thirsty, runny nose, dry lips, sore lower back, gassy and constipated. 

Share your symptoms so far! 
Also what do you think of mine? Preggo symptoms can be so misleading !![/QUOTE]
Baby dust for you....my symptoms are....
1dpo cm dull achy abdomen sore breast on sides
2 dpo same minus breast pain
3 dpo heavy feeling in breast nipples feel funny..nausea two times..head ache.
4 dpo tired breast the same no nausea dull achy abdomen again 
5 dpo same
6-7dpo..achy abdomen..shocks or pulling feeling on right side..lower back pain..alot of cm..when i check..tmi my finger is wet and cloudy..very wet panties. Dh said my vagina looked dark..i looked it did. Cramps but nothing like af..


----------



## MindUtopia

I'm really not much of a symptom spotter (in fact, I can't say I've had any symptoms at all other than a couple twinges of cramps here and there so far), but one thing I really noticed because it's been driving me nuts the past few days is having a really dry mouth and really dry, cracking, painful lips. I do have a bit of a cold (also heard this could be a sign of early pregnancy, but everyone is sick, so I'm pretty sure I just have a normal cold, plus I seem to have given it to my husband too). I thought maybe the cold could be causing the dry mouth and lips and didn't even think it could be pregnancy related, but I just noticed that several of you mentioned this. Just wondering if anyone knows if it is an early pregnancy sign? I'm only 6 dpo right now so not really expecting to feel anything yet because it seems to soon for me still. 

But the dry mouth was so bad and unlike anything I've ever experienced before. My husband and I were at a wedding all weekend and I kept drinking soooo much water because my mouth was so dry I couldn't swallow right and kept coughing all the time, but yet I wasn't dehydrated because I was drinking so much water that I had to pee like every 20 minutes. My lips are better now (I've been putting vaseline on them like every half hour since Sunday), but they were so dry and painful and cracking that I almost couldn't eat. They got so red and sore from being so dry that for a while I thought I might be having an allergic reaction to something! Lips are better now, but I am still waking up all night needing to drink water because my mouth and throat are so dry, but it really didn't even occur to me that it could be related to anything happening in my uterus. Hmmmm....


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Lucky8784 said:


> Emmyxxlou said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I am 5dpo and decided to share my symptoms so far (I know you pay more attention to your body in TWW )
> 
> 1dpo- Nothing (Not surprised)
> 2dpo- Nothing really.
> 3dpo- very small amount of Nausea, achy body all over like i was getting sick, small headache.
> 4dpo- Runny nose, coughing, blurred vision, Very light cramping, dry lips, very gassy and constipated
> 5dpo(today)- sneezing, thirsty, runny nose, dry lips, sore lower back, gassy and constipated.
> 
> Share your symptoms so far!
> Also what do you think of mine? Preggo symptoms can be so misleading !!
> 
> So I am thinking we ovulated the same day! Ekk! But yea, I have had almost the exact same symptoms as you! :)Click to expand...

OMG! LOL I have been trying to find someone who ovulated the same day as me haha. Awesome that we also have the same symptoms too. :) 
Lots of :dust: to you and I both , AND all the other girls! 
Hoping we all get our :bfp: !! We will see, Trying not to get my hopes up and jump on different things that could be explained by other things besides pregnancy. 
I always feel doubtful at the end of the day (Mind you the whole day I am convinced i am preggers lol)


----------



## mummy3ds

Im about DPO11
I have been having constant cramps which have been low until today where they are around my belly button, I was sick the past 2 days both at midday, last week I had awful headaches for 2 days, I did have the begins of a cold but that has vanished, the sides of my BBs ache or tingle, Ive been really thirsty, hence the constant weeing (inc in the night for the past 3 nights) I just dont know, I can put all of those down to the witch, except the runny nose which I was blaming H2b for lol xx


----------



## alicatt

Anyone 7dpo?

Symptoms:

1-2 DPO - nothing really other than gas and heartburn
2-4 DPO - cramping, headache, exhaustion, gas and heartburn
5 DPO - nausea, CM, nighttime urination, exhaustion, gas and heartburn
6 DPO - CM, nighttime urination, emotional, lower back pain and lower abdominal pain along with gas and heartburn
7 DPO - extreme nausea, CM, cramping in central lower abdomen, not so much heartburn but still some gas


----------



## JJrich

MindUtopia said:


> I'm really not much of a symptom spotter (in fact, I can't say I've had any symptoms at all other than a couple twinges of cramps here and there so far), but one thing I really noticed because it's been driving me nuts the past few days is having a really dry mouth and really dry, cracking, painful lips. I do have a bit of a cold (also heard this could be a sign of early pregnancy, but everyone is sick, so I'm pretty sure I just have a normal cold, plus I seem to have given it to my husband too). I thought maybe the cold could be causing the dry mouth and lips and didn't even think it could be pregnancy related, but I just noticed that several of you mentioned this. Just wondering if anyone knows if it is an early pregnancy sign? I'm only 6 dpo right now so not really expecting to feel anything yet because it seems to soon for me still.
> 
> But the dry mouth was so bad and unlike anything I've ever experienced before. My husband and I were at a wedding all weekend and I kept drinking soooo much water because my mouth was so dry I couldn't swallow right and kept coughing all the time, but yet I wasn't dehydrated because I was drinking so much water that I had to pee like every 20 minutes. My lips are better now (I've been putting vaseline on them like every half hour since Sunday), but they were so dry and painful and cracking that I almost couldn't eat. They got so red and sore from being so dry that for a while I thought I might be having an allergic reaction to something! Lips are better now, but I am still waking up all night needing to drink water because my mouth and throat are so dry, but it really didn't even occur to me that it could be related to anything happening in my uterus. Hmmmm....


Wow!! I am 6 dpo and I have been going through the same thing! Cold symptoms but not a head cold.. just general nose congestion/runny nose/occasional short lived sore throat. I noticed over the weekend my lips were more dry than usual and it has gotten progressively worse! SOOO painful yesterday I bought a 3 pack of chapstick!

Over the past few days, I have also had other symptoms... very nauseous on 1 dpo after drinking tea without eating... even threw up even though I know it's too early to have ms. Very tired, achey, and I've had 2 nights in the past few days I dreamt of either having a baby or being pregnant. Very dry mouth, lots of random twinges. Hmm....

The thing that has really struck me is the dry chapped lips. Having dry lips isn't new to me, but the chapped cracked painful thing definitely is!!


----------



## mummy3ds

Oh forgot to say I went off tea (although I can now drink it again) and wine!! x


----------



## samanthax

erm. Im 6dpo.. I think

1-2 nothing
3-4- Spotting? 
5 Nothing
6 Yellowish discharge, my cervix is confussing me!

But there is one spot! so tiny.... i couldn't even see it!


----------



## Lucky8784

Emmyxxlou- When are you going to take your first test? I am dying to take one!! ;)


----------



## DCMum

I'm getting conflicting O dates from my two charts so I'm not sure how many dpo I am. Based on the earlier O date here are my symptoms:
1dpo: very emotional, feeling a bit down for no reason at all
2dpo: irritable
3dpo: niggling pain in sides, some stretching/pulling on lower right side near hip bone
4dpo: nothing
5dpo: breast pain, hip pain, wine tasted funny, exhausted
6dpo: didn't like the taste of my coffee, my toothpaste was making me gag, exhausted, heartburn
7dpo: hip pain, exhaustion, throbbing in breasts, really sensitive nipples, dizzy/faint spells, heartburn, headache
8dpo: dizzy/faint spell, exhaustion, achy breasts, a few waves of nausea, headache, heartburn
9dpo: backache, bloated, can smell everything
10dpo: heartburn, fatigue, food aversions
11dpo: fatigue, chills, waves of nausea, gagging on water, unpleasant taste in my mouth (I think I brushed my teeth 10 times), bfn in the evening
12dpo: coffee tasted bad, backache, bloated, constipation, sore breasts and nipples

My fingers are crossed for all of you!


----------



## Peytons mommy

Well I gave in and tested to bfn at 9 dpo. Still in the game tho!!


----------



## samanthax

I had heartburn Yesturday. and mild cramping today! 

hope these are good signs x


----------



## alicatt

I tested too.. at 7dpo.. what was I thinking? Of course it was BFN!!


----------



## samanthax

Im going to test on thursday? But i don't know if i should get a FRER? x


----------



## daisyr21

Hi there,

I am 4dop and so far this is what is going on with me

1dpo-creamy cm increased during the day
2dpo- lower back ache and still pretty good amount of cm
3dpo- cramps, creamy cm and a little big of queasiness,
4dpo- Have been feeling like crap all day today, really queasy, ugly taste in my mouth that only goes away when I eat something but comes back right after, headache, boobs feel swollen


----------



## FlowerPower11

I don't really know how many dpo I am, but if I OV on day 14 of my 28 day cycle then I'm guessing about 5dpo. I haven't been symptom spotting this month as it was driving me crazy, but one thing that is noticable is a lot of CM, more than usual. APart from that ..... nuffin! I haven't even got sore boobs and normally from OV they hurt too much to touch and go up what seems like a cupsize! I'm trying not to read too much into anything tho as I was so dissapointed last cycle. :cry::cry:


----------



## samanthax

flower, I'm the same! i haven't done temping! x


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Alicatt! I am sorry :( BUT its still very early!! 
Lucky8784 - I am going to test on the 19th! it is now the 16th (I live in Australia) so I only have to wait 3 days!! hehe
I am now 7dpo my updated symptoms :
6dpo- Heartburn, Thirsty, small cramps, Runny nose, sneezing, dry lips, very gassy, constipation and then some diarrhea(TMI) lol. and last but not least, a bit of cm
7dpo- Gassy, Runny nose and thats it so far today :)


----------



## Lucky8784

Emmyxxlou said:


> Alicatt! I am sorry :( BUT its still very early!!
> Lucky8784 - I am going to test on the 19th! it is now the 16th (I live in Australia) so I only have to wait 3 days!! hehe
> I am now 7dpo my updated symptoms :
> 6dpo- Heartburn, Thirsty, small cramps, Runny nose, sneezing, dry lips, very gassy, constipation and then some diarrhea(TMI) lol. and last but not least, a bit of cm
> 7dpo- Gassy, Runny nose and thats it so far today :)


Ugh. I am not so sure I can wait 3 days! I am sure they will be negative no matter what, but I have a slight addiction! lol 

So I havent had any heartburn, or dry lips, but the others line up. I have 2 other kids and I do this to myself each time! lol I'm just too impatient. I may have to test and post, just to give us some more things to think over, other than our strangley similar symptoms! lol


----------



## alicatt

Lucky8784 said:


> Emmyxxlou said:
> 
> 
> Alicatt! I am sorry :( BUT its still very early!!
> Lucky8784 - I am going to test on the 19th! it is now the 16th (I live in Australia) so I only have to wait 3 days!! hehe
> I am now 7dpo my updated symptoms :
> 6dpo- Heartburn, Thirsty, small cramps, Runny nose, sneezing, dry lips, very gassy, constipation and then some diarrhea(TMI) lol. and last but not least, a bit of cm
> 7dpo- Gassy, Runny nose and thats it so far today :)
> 
> 
> Ugh. I am not so sure I can wait 3 days! I am sure they will be negative no matter what, but I have a slight addiction! lol
> 
> So I havent had any heartburn, or dry lips, but the others line up. I have 2 other kids and I do this to myself each time! lol I'm just too impatient. I may have to test and post, just to give us some more things to think over, other than our strangley similar symptoms! lolClick to expand...

I know its early.. but its just so infuriating playing the waiting game.. LOL!
Realistically I have to wait until at least Saturday I think. Wait.. that is the day you guys will be testing too.. that is very cool.. cycle buddies!!!

BABY DUST TO YOU ALL :hugs:


----------



## DCMum

daisyr21 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am 4dop and so far this is what is going on with me
> 
> 1dpo-creamy cm increased during the day
> 2dpo- lower back ache and still pretty good amount of cm
> 3dpo- cramps, creamy cm and a little big of queasiness,
> 4dpo- Have been feeling like crap all day today, really queasy, ugly taste in my mouth that only goes away when I eat something but comes back right after, headache, boobs feel swollen

I'm having that ugly mouth taste too. It's awful! I keep trying to eat/drink different things or brush my teeth to get rid of it, but it comes right back. Blech.


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Lucky8784 said:


> Emmyxxlou said:
> 
> 
> Alicatt! I am sorry :( BUT its still very early!!
> Lucky8784 - I am going to test on the 19th! it is now the 16th (I live in Australia) so I only have to wait 3 days!! hehe
> I am now 7dpo my updated symptoms :
> 6dpo- Heartburn, Thirsty, small cramps, Runny nose, sneezing, dry lips, very gassy, constipation and then some diarrhea(TMI) lol. and last but not least, a bit of cm
> 7dpo- Gassy, Runny nose and thats it so far today :)
> 
> 
> Ugh. I am not so sure I can wait 3 days! I am sure they will be negative no matter what, but I have a slight addiction! lol
> 
> So I havent had any heartburn, or dry lips, but the others line up. I have 2 other kids and I do this to myself each time! lol I'm just too impatient. I may have to test and post, just to give us some more things to think over, other than our strangley similar symptoms! lolClick to expand...

LOL well Test today and let us know if its :bfp: :) 
I think its awesome that we can be cycle buddies!! hehe. Its really cool. I am going to wait. I have a feeling the test will be negative but I will test anyway because I dont want to wait to see if af shows lol I am way to impatient for that lol


----------



## Lucky8784

Okay, okay! If you are gonna twist my arm, I will test in the am! ;) I will post a pic of the BFN , because I am sure thats what it will be! :)


----------



## kiwigalnz

1 day prior to ovulation - EWCM
Ovulation day - ovulation pain on left ovary (lasted for7 hours :( )
1 dpo - nothing
2 dpo - tired, start of a cold (sore throat)
3 dpo - increase in CM & hit hard with a head cold, sore throat, blocked sinuses, very very tired - feeling very down and yuck!
4 dpo - increase in CM & still have cold with horrible headache, super tired i could fall asleep at work!!


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Lucky8784 said:


> Okay, okay! If you are gonna twist my arm, I will test in the am! ;) I will post a pic of the BFN , because I am sure thats what it will be! :)

Awesome !
Looking forward to seeing pics :) You never know, You may just get that :bfp: surprise hehehehehe


----------



## piya

0dpo- few sharp twinges for 15 mins on left ovarian region, lots of ewcm
1dpo-ewcm, slight tender bbs
2dpo- slight nausea, tired, slight tender bbs
3-5dpo- lots of ewcm,tired, tender bbs
6dpo-slight nausea in morning, white sticky cm,tender bbs


----------



## loving.you

I am actually what I believe to be 25 dpo. I still am getting bfns on frer even though AF is 6 days late now. But in the last 8-10 days I have had many bouts of nausea. Strange cramps in both my gut and my lower back. lots of strange almost creamy cm. In the last 3 days I have had many many headaches and smells have bothered me more than anything. Last night I could even smell peanut butter when I tried to make a sandwich. 
Has anyone experienced a 4 week wait? Haha


----------



## mummy3ds

loving.you with my youngest 2 I was 6 weeks pg when I tested positive!! I really dont know why Im bothering testing so early lol x


----------



## Emmyxxlou

lol. I am very tempted to POAS! lol. I will wait until saturday though because I have a lot going on in the next 2-3 days so saturday will be the day to test


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Actually need ask, My stomach hurts a little when i lay on it too. I am only 7dpo though. anyone ?


----------



## loving.you

mummy3ds said:


> loving.you with my youngest 2 I was 6 weeks pg when I tested positive!! I really dont know why Im bothering testing so early lol x

That is rather reassuring. AF has never been this late for me before. The FRER don't seem to be picking it up. I thought I saw faint line on my test yesterday but it was a blue dye equate brand so I know it could be a nasty evap. I can't wait to find out. This would be my first =)


----------



## loving.you

Emmyxxlou said:


> Actually need ask, My stomach hurts a little when i lay on it too. I am only 7dpo though. anyone ?

I haven't laid on my stomach lately mostly because I don't want to get used to it lol. But when I lay down at night, sometimes I feel various twinges. I often fall asleep with my hand on my lower abdomen, wishful thinking and wanting I suppose


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Well I think i should stop symptom spotting because I will drive myself crazy!!


----------



## mdjoy

Emmyxxlou said:


> Well I think i should stop symptom spotting because I will drive myself crazy!!

Two months ago bf and I had an accident (like now!!) but I swore I was preg! I mean I felt like it from the day after sex and I was like no way.. it was a bit off from when I normally O but I had sooo many symptoms I really believed I was! I think it started with a cold sore and sore bb's then from there I symptom spotted and really convinced myself I was! I swear I started testing like a week before AF and spent $$$ on tests! And nope.. Now here we are again, I warned him I believed I was fertile and to be careful but...well need I say more. I actually got myself a opk and sure enough I tested pos on it on the 11th and 12th of this month and guess what, here I go stalking sites and symptom spotting even though I know its waaay to early seeing as I am only 3-4 dpo according to the opk's. I had alot of pain around my right ovary area tonight and here I am looking up if anyone had this and ened up pg! AHHH,, the maddness! Its way to early I know but can't help it! I still have about a week before testing but I am anxious and impatient and can't wait... I know, pathetic but I can't help it! And I wasn't even tcc.. I don't know how you ladies do it, I would be a basket case every month...lol, not to mention homeless cuz all my $$ would go on testing! :nope:


----------



## Emmyxxlou

i was just watching some vids of pregnancy test reactions and results, made me wanna poas so much lol. but i will trek it out and wait until saturday.


----------



## vava2

I wish I could contribute. I am 8 DPO( ovulation test positive quite early,on CD10 this month). I don't have any unusual symptoms. Usually I get a facial spot at the time of ovulation and at the time of AF. I did have my ovulation spot 8 days back. Now I am having 2 facial spots which is slightly confusing as usually its one spot and its at the time of AF. So I think I am out. Either AF is coming early:wacko: or maybe I am having twins!!!:haha:


----------



## alicatt

vava2 said:


> I wish I could contribute. I am 8 DPO( ovulation test positive quite early,on CD10 this month). I don't have any unusual symptoms. Usually I get a facial spot at the time of ovulation and at the time of AF. I did have my ovulation spot 8 days back. Now I am having 2 facial spots which is slightly confusing as usually its one spot and its at the time of AF. So I think I am out. Either AF is coming early:wacko: or maybe I am having twins!!!:haha:

HEHE.. Twins.. now that would be :sleep:


----------



## alicatt

Good morning..

I am very confused with my symptoms.. I just can't make head or tail of them! Of course this is my first month trying so that doesn't help either.. UGH.


1-2 DPO - nothing really other than gas and heartburn
2-4 DPO - cramping, headache, exhaustion, gas and heartburn
5 DPO - nausea, CM, nighttime urination, exhaustion, gas and heartburn
6 DPO - CM, nighttime urination, emotional, lower back pain and lower abdominal pain along with gas and heartburn
7 DPO - extreme nausea, CM, cramping in central lower abdomen, not so much heartburn but still some gas
8 DPO - CM, nighttime urination, lower back pain and cramping, gas, heartburn not so bad, nausea, and aversions to smells and food in general.

I ran to the store this morning because I had run out of bottler water and they had a grill and fryer going and I almost turned around and walked out the smell was just overwhelming! The thing is that I totally feel like AF is on its way, I'm bloated and crampy in all the places that I normally am just before AF arrives. 
Still she shouldn't be here until Sunday-Tuesday, so I guess technically I'm still in for this month!


----------



## Lucky8784

So, I tested this morning and it was totally negative, obviously! lol But I am not exactly sure how to post pictures, so no pic as of right now! If you can help with that, I would appreciate it! By the way, my name is Angie!


----------



## loving.you

alicatt said:


> Good morning..
> 
> I am very confused with my symptoms.. I just can't make head or tail of them! Of course this is my first month trying so that doesn't help either.. UGH.
> 
> 
> 1-2 DPO - nothing really other than gas and heartburn
> 2-4 DPO - cramping, headache, exhaustion, gas and heartburn
> 5 DPO - nausea, CM, nighttime urination, exhaustion, gas and heartburn
> 6 DPO - CM, nighttime urination, emotional, lower back pain and lower abdominal pain along with gas and heartburn
> 7 DPO - extreme nausea, CM, cramping in central lower abdomen, not so much heartburn but still some gas
> 8 DPO - CM, nighttime urination, lower back pain and cramping, gas, heartburn not so bad, nausea, and aversions to smells and food in general.
> 
> I ran to the store this morning because I had run out of bottler water and they had a grill and fryer going and I almost turned around and walked out the smell was just overwhelming! The thing is that I totally feel like AF is on its way, I'm bloated and crampy in all the places that I normally am just before AF arrives.
> Still she shouldn't be here until Sunday-Tuesday, so I guess technically I'm still in for this month!

The feeling like AF is on the way too and I also have the smell and food aversions.. but for me AF is 6 days late.. so I wouldn't count yourself out just yet! FX!


----------



## DCMum

This morning I woke up and nearly ran to the toilet bc I thought I was going to vomit. I didn't, but I still felt like I might for a while until I had some toast (and I NEVER eat breakfast). Although now I've got some cramps and feel like AF is coming :nope:


----------



## nikkih1288

I am so glad I found this thread.

I am trying not to get myself crazy like the rest of you. My doctor said a lot of women drive them selves crazy when tttc. So we are normal Yay!

I am 2dpo today:


Yesterday I cried and was devestated for no apparent reason. I also was very tired and antsy and stayed in bed most of the day. Also pains by my belly button, it feels like I did 100 crunches lol. Also, very horny ( sorry tmi) I usually get that right before Af. It really feels like she is on her way very early.

Today - I am nauseous,my nipples are sore and extremley tired also slight cramps. Craving salty stuff.


:dust: F'xd for all of us :dust:

I promised myself I won't go crazy this month. Last month I was convinced I was pregnant so was my mil, aunt and husband and I was not.


----------



## alicatt

loving.you said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Good morning..
> 
> I am very confused with my symptoms.. I just can't make head or tail of them! Of course this is my first month trying so that doesn't help either.. UGH.
> 
> 
> 1-2 DPO - nothing really other than gas and heartburn
> 2-4 DPO - cramping, headache, exhaustion, gas and heartburn
> 5 DPO - nausea, CM, nighttime urination, exhaustion, gas and heartburn
> 6 DPO - CM, nighttime urination, emotional, lower back pain and lower abdominal pain along with gas and heartburn
> 7 DPO - extreme nausea, CM, cramping in central lower abdomen, not so much heartburn but still some gas
> 8 DPO - CM, nighttime urination, lower back pain and cramping, gas, heartburn not so bad, nausea, and aversions to smells and food in general.
> 
> I ran to the store this morning because I had run out of bottler water and they had a grill and fryer going and I almost turned around and walked out the smell was just overwhelming! The thing is that I totally feel like AF is on its way, I'm bloated and crampy in all the places that I normally am just before AF arrives.
> Still she shouldn't be here until Sunday-Tuesday, so I guess technically I'm still in for this month!
> 
> The feeling like AF is on the way too and I also have the smell and food aversions.. but for me AF is 6 days late.. so I wouldn't count yourself out just yet! FX!Click to expand...

Have you tested yet? 6 days late.. I would be all over that.. FX for you too!!!


----------



## alicatt

Lucky8784 said:


> So, I tested this morning and it was totally negative, obviously! lol But I am not exactly sure how to post pictures, so no pic as of right now! If you can help with that, I would appreciate it! By the way, my name is Angie!

Angie,

How many DPO are you? I know the feeling, I want to test, but I am so fearful of another BFN.. I know its still early to test for me, need to wait a few more days.. UGH this wait is horrible! I have no idea how to post a picture.. I'm still so new here.. sorry, maybe someone else can help?


----------



## butterflywolf

5 DPO today

Last night in the evening I had mild dull achy cramps in pelvic area. Also left boob had a burning feeling hard to discribe but had that feeling in Oct/Nov when I was preggy with our first one (lost due to mc)
This morning the cramps are still there. Checked cervix it actually feels soft this month, like real soft (other months it hasn't been this soft)


----------



## babybloo

This is my very first tww so I'm of course convinced... But realistically I know its probably me reading into things.

My symptoms are sore breasts, really sore nipples, I spotted a week and a half before my af is due which is weird for me, I've been rediculously bloated that I look enormous ever since ov, and I have been feeling sick to my stomach like I can't decide if I'm hungry or dont even want to look at food. And now that af is getting closer I've been cramping and my lower belly is just kind of sore. I usually only cramp the first day of af.

So fingers crossed for all of us. Hopefully we all get bfp's!


----------



## Woman09

Hi I'm 7dpo today aswell...let me in please :winkwink:




Emmyxxlou said:


> Alicatt! I am sorry :( BUT its still very early!!
> Lucky8784 - I am going to test on the 19th! it is now the 16th (I live in Australia) so I only have to wait 3 days!! hehe
> I am now 7dpo my updated symptoms :
> 6dpo- Heartburn, Thirsty, small cramps, Runny nose, sneezing, dry lips, very gassy, constipation and then some diarrhea(TMI) lol. and last but not least, a bit of cm
> 7dpo- Gassy, Runny nose and thats it so far today :)


----------



## Annie77

Hi
I had miscarriage in march and sore boobs at 10dpo was the only real sign.
1-6dpo nil
7dpo cramps
8dpo milder cramps

I am been really tired last few nights - hitting the sack at 10pm and sleeping right through to 630. Also I have not had my spot next to nose which I get some time in the week or so before AF, normally have it by now but didn't get it in march 

I am 12dpo today and got BFN on 10dpo


----------



## alicatt

Woman09 said:


> Hi I'm 7dpo today aswell...let me in please :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmyxxlou said:
> 
> 
> Alicatt! I am sorry :( BUT its still very early!!
> Lucky8784 - I am going to test on the 19th! it is now the 16th (I live in Australia) so I only have to wait 3 days!! hehe
> I am now 7dpo my updated symptoms :
> 6dpo- Heartburn, Thirsty, small cramps, Runny nose, sneezing, dry lips, very gassy, constipation and then some diarrhea(TMI) lol. and last but not least, a bit of cm
> 7dpo- Gassy, Runny nose and thats it so far today :)Click to expand...

Hey! Welcome :) :) nice to see all of us around the same time.. baby dust to you!!


----------



## alicatt

Annie77 said:


> Hi
> I had miscarriage in march and sore boobs at 10dpo was the only real sign.
> 1-6dpo nil
> 7dpo cramps
> 8dpo milder cramps
> 
> I am been really tired last few nights - hitting the sack at 10pm and sleeping right through to 630. Also I have not had my spot next to nose which I get some time in the week or so before AF, normally have it by now but didn't get it in march
> 
> I am 12dpo today and got BFN on 10dpo

Best of luck Annie!! When are you going to test again? Sprinkling baby dust on the test ;)


----------



## Lucky8784

So here is my :bfn: 
:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







test 7dpo.jpg
File size: 67 KB
Views: 15


----------



## alicatt

Lucky8784 said:


> So here is my :bfn:
> :shrug:

I was BFN yesterday (7DPO) too. I have decided to wait until Friday at the earliest, that would be 10 DPO.

Don't count yourself out yet!!! We are still in the game.. until evil AF arrives :flower:


----------



## srrhc

Hi ladies....I hope you don't mind if I join. You seem to have good conversation going here. 
I am only 1dpo hehe!
Today I have just been gasey and had a little runny nose. 

Last time I had a :bfp: my sypmtoms start with gasey, running nose from about 4dpo and on.

On 7dpo I got extreme exhaustion and sore boobs.
On 11-12dpo I got very vieny boobs. 

Good luck to everyone and I'll be on here checking daily!


----------



## loving.you

alicatt said:


> loving.you said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Good morning..
> 
> I am very confused with my symptoms.. I just can't make head or tail of them! Of course this is my first month trying so that doesn't help either.. UGH.
> 
> 
> 1-2 DPO - nothing really other than gas and heartburn
> 2-4 DPO - cramping, headache, exhaustion, gas and heartburn
> 5 DPO - nausea, CM, nighttime urination, exhaustion, gas and heartburn
> 6 DPO - CM, nighttime urination, emotional, lower back pain and lower abdominal pain along with gas and heartburn
> 7 DPO - extreme nausea, CM, cramping in central lower abdomen, not so much heartburn but still some gas
> 8 DPO - CM, nighttime urination, lower back pain and cramping, gas, heartburn not so bad, nausea, and aversions to smells and food in general.
> 
> I ran to the store this morning because I had run out of bottler water and they had a grill and fryer going and I almost turned around and walked out the smell was just overwhelming! The thing is that I totally feel like AF is on its way, I'm bloated and crampy in all the places that I normally am just before AF arrives.
> Still she shouldn't be here until Sunday-Tuesday, so I guess technically I'm still in for this month!
> 
> The feeling like AF is on the way too and I also have the smell and food aversions.. but for me AF is 6 days late.. so I wouldn't count yourself out just yet! FX!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tested yet? 6 days late.. I would be all over that.. FX for you too!!!Click to expand...

I have tested several times. Today at 6 days late I didn't. Im going to test first thing in the morning! ill def post it. I thought I saw a very faint line on my equate early result over the weekend, bit it was a blue dye test so it could be wrong. I can't wait to test in the am!


----------



## loving.you

Oh and my nipples are usually sore right before AF comes and they haven't been sore at all. But I keep feeling strange cramps and then I get a little cm and I all of a sudden think the witch showed up, but she has still to show her ugly face, tomorrow will be a full week late. The doctor told me to wait one more week to see if it turns positive or if AF to show


----------



## alicatt

Doing the happy dance!!! Sprinkling baby dust too!!


----------



## loving.you

i might be getting cramps.. might be AF =/


----------



## loving.you

loving.you said:


> i might be getting cramps.. might be AF =/

i was right.. the witch just showed her ugly face.


----------



## piya

sorry for witch arrival.. hope next cycle will give the BFP..
for me i m slight nauseated, very soreboobs.. 9dpo.. waiting for af..as usual..


----------



## Emmyxxlou

I am glad people are happy to have found my thread !! haha. I just wanted to see if people were having the same symptoms as me and we could support one another through our two week wait :)
the only other symptom I have had today is a small twingy feeling on both sides of my stomach that lasted like 15 seconds and I had unexpected CM when I came home from the hair dressers today. Its weird, sometimes I am like this could totally be my month and other days I am like I am so out this month :( then on other days I dont really think about it much I am fine if it will go either way! ARGH talk about cant make my mind up! LOL


----------



## piya

for me cramps in lower abs started now.. hoping they are IC..


----------



## Emmyxxlou

loving.you said:


> loving.you said:
> 
> 
> i might be getting cramps.. might be AF =/
> 
> i was right.. the witch just showed her ugly face.Click to expand...

Sorry it wasnt your month!
Better luck next month :dust:
I am thinking that I do want to test on the 19th as planned but at the same time I want to wait 3 days after that to see if af shows because i dont really want to waste a preggo test if she shows! lol


----------



## bumsyb

Hey ladies, pls can i join in, this thread looks like fun :)

anyways since ovulation i have had lots of milky white creamy cm till yesterday, today am a bit dry, also a bit of clear watery cm.

As far as symptoms go. well i have had everything in other months, this month, just cm, then at 7 dpo i had really bad cramps for about 2.5 hours then nothing. Today i just noticed clear liquid coming out of my left nipple, just a drop or so, and i was like???? AF due today or tomorrow, no cramping yet, no backache, nothing, nada, ziltch lol oh a bit of dizzy spells and hot flashes at night and early morning. Bloated like a joke, i cant even zip up my jeans am sitting with them open now lol


----------



## Emmyxxlou

bumsyb said:


> Hey ladies, pls can i join in, this thread looks like fun :)
> 
> anyways since ovulation i have had lots of milky white creamy cm till yesterday, today am a bit dry, also a bit of clear watery cm.
> 
> As far as symptoms go. well i have had everything in other months, this month, just cm, then at 7 dpo i had really bad cramps for about 2.5 hours then nothing. Today i just noticed clear liquid coming out of my left nipple, just a drop or so, and i was like???? AF due today or tomorrow, no cramping yet, no backache, nothing, nada, ziltch lol oh a bit of dizzy spells and hot flashes at night and early morning. Bloated like a joke, i cant even zip up my jeans am sitting with them open now lol

Awesome that you havent tested yet!!
When r you planning on testing? Your symptoms sound very promising. My cm was a little bit sticky 2 days ago but since my cramps on tue-wed it has turned a little bit more dry and kind of like snot (TMI) lol. Also ever since I had sex for the very first time, I have gotten all discharge including AF in the front of my panties lol. (TMI again) I have had a fair bit tonight, on the other nights i wasnt all that phased by it but tonight it has got me a little hopeful !


----------



## srrhc

loving.you: sorry about the :witch:. You'll get em next month!

I'm only 2dpo. I'm still gasey and tired, but it has been a really busy week at work and yesterday I had field day and an hour long dance party with over 300 2nd graders so I think that's why I was totally exhausted by 6:30 yesterday. I did not want to get up this morning either! 
My temps are starting out higher than they did last time with a preganancy then mc. Hope this is good???


----------



## bumsyb

hmmm sounds good hey, but my cm was on my panties every time


----------



## drmommyDO

Hello everyone! I just had to share the exciting news about my new DPO symptom  Until now (6 DPO) I haven't had any symptoms until this morning. I woke up to take my temp (which is up very nicely) and I was (and still am) having some very notable cramping and bloating. Implantation cramps?! We shall see!


----------



## nikkih1288

F'xd for you drmommy

I woke up this morning at 3Dpo with sore throat, cramping, sore nipples, and my muscle spasms that usually only occur right before my period. This is very odd for me. My muscles spasm from the increase in hormones during AF.


----------



## Woman09

My temp on 7 dpo was 97.60 and today (8dpo) it dropped 96.68 what this means? please someone let me know about my temp..??

Idk what's going on...if its gonna be below coverline then :witch: will show her face.

I hope it goes back up,:shrug: let see. have no symptoms at all at this point.

:dust:


----------



## Emmyxxlou

drmommyDO said:


> Hello everyone! I just had to share the exciting news about my new DPO symptom  Until now (6 DPO) I haven't had any symptoms until this morning. I woke up to take my temp (which is up very nicely) and I was (and still am) having some very notable cramping and bloating. Implantation cramps?! We shall see!

Your symptoms seem good!
I had cramps at I think 6-7 dpo and possibly 5 but I dont really remember lol. 
It would be a nice little surprise for my OH if i were pregnant. I was thinking of cute little ways to announce it to him and thought I would give him a present- which is a cute little suit that says something along the lines of "daddy's little monster" or something unisex lol and I would also put in the pregnancy test/s I think he would flip out! haha. 
we arent the most wealthy people so I am afraid he will be like OMG more money we cant spear but I am hoping he will be excited - I think he will be but worried at the same time. 
How will all you announce the news? Xx


----------



## Lucky8784

Emmyxxlou said:


> drmommyDO said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I just had to share the exciting news about my new DPO symptom  Until now (6 DPO) I haven't had any symptoms until this morning. I woke up to take my temp (which is up very nicely) and I was (and still am) having some very notable cramping and bloating. Implantation cramps?! We shall see!
> 
> Your symptoms seem good!
> I had cramps at I think 6-7 dpo and possibly 5 but I dont really remember lol.
> It would be a nice little surprise for my OH if i were pregnant. I was thinking of cute little ways to announce it to him and thought I would give him a present- which is a cute little suit that says something along the lines of "daddy's little monster" or something unisex lol and I would also put in the pregnancy test/s I think he would flip out! haha.
> we arent the most wealthy people so I am afraid he will be like OMG more money we cant spear but I am hoping he will be excited - I think he will be but worried at the same time.
> How will all you announce the news? XxClick to expand...

With my first DS, I had cramps and implantation bleeding. Then before I got my BFP, I thought for sure I was going to get my period becuase of the intense PMS symptoms. Turns out they were pregnancy symptoms as well! With my 2nd DS, I don't particulary remember much out of the ordinary except for the extreme, extreme fatigue around 10 dpo. It was crazy. I got my first positive that day actually! :thumbup:

But on to this TTC cycle! I am at 8 dpo and I have been having some lower back aches and light crampyness all around. I don't want to start chalking anything up to pregnancy just yet. After I get a :bfp: , then I will loo back and say, 'Yup, I knew it!' lol

So here is my test for this morning! --->
 



Attached Files:







8 dpo.jpg
File size: 125.8 KB
Views: 28


----------



## daisyr21

Today is 6dpo and the lower backache has returned. I am still feeling queasy and overall stomach weirdness. Yesterday afternoon I was running so low on energy, like keep sleeping on and off. This morning woke up a little nauseous, I even had to turn my nose away from the coffee that I was putting in the brewer because the smell was just too strong and my boobs feel bigger but then again it could just be the hormones that are leading towards AF.


----------



## alicatt

Morning all..

Feeling a little discouraged this morning. I'm 9dpo and it just feels like AF is around the corner. I'm bloated and my boobs are sore and I think a little bigger, my stomach is upset and I've had diarrhea for 2 days now, along with gas and heartburn. What is getting me are the cramps and the lower back pain, my uterus feels like its tightening into a ball.


----------



## Lucky8784

alicatt said:


> Morning all..
> 
> Feeling a little discouraged this morning. I'm 9dpo and it just feels like AF is around the corner. I'm bloated and my boobs are sore and I think a little bigger, my stomach is upset and I've had diarrhea for 2 days now, along with gas and heartburn. What is getting me are the cramps and the lower back pain, my uterus feels like its tightening into a ball.

When does AF normally come? Like I said above, I really thought Af was coming for my with #1. The cramps were so bad, and I had so many other AF symptoms! So I waited for a week before testing, and obviously it came back positive. I have a little boy to show from it! :flower:

So, don't count yourself out until Af actually arrives! Good luck!!


----------



## Lucky8784

Emmyxxlou said:


> drmommyDO said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I just had to share the exciting news about my new DPO symptom  Until now (6 DPO) I haven't had any symptoms until this morning. I woke up to take my temp (which is up very nicely) and I was (and still am) having some very notable cramping and bloating. Implantation cramps?! We shall see!
> 
> Your symptoms seem good!
> I had cramps at I think 6-7 dpo and possibly 5 but I dont really remember lol.
> It would be a nice little surprise for my OH if i were pregnant. I was thinking of cute little ways to announce it to him and thought I would give him a present- which is a cute little suit that says something along the lines of "daddy's little monster" or something unisex lol and I would also put in the pregnancy test/s I think he would flip out! haha.
> we arent the most wealthy people so I am afraid he will be like OMG more money we cant spear but I am hoping he will be excited - I think he will be but worried at the same time.
> How will all you announce the news? XxClick to expand...

I will def do something with the pregnancy tests again. It is fun to watch his face light up when he sees it! :heart:


----------



## Emmyxxlou

actually I have been getting cramps a little in the night and today I had middle/lower back pain and just now I got hungry (Its 12am ) lol. I have had diarrhea for 3 days? I think. And very gassy. Its my main symptom


----------



## alicatt

Lucky8784 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Morning all..
> 
> Feeling a little discouraged this morning. I'm 9dpo and it just feels like AF is around the corner. I'm bloated and my boobs are sore and I think a little bigger, my stomach is upset and I've had diarrhea for 2 days now, along with gas and heartburn. What is getting me are the cramps and the lower back pain, my uterus feels like its tightening into a ball.
> 
> When does AF normally come? Like I said above, I really thought Af was coming for my with #1. The cramps were so bad, and I had so many other AF symptoms! So I waited for a week before testing, and obviously it came back positive. I have a little boy to show from it! :flower:
> 
> So, don't count yourself out until Af actually arrives! Good luck!!Click to expand...

Thanks for that! I am hoping that I'm wrong, but wow.. it certainly feels like every other month! I often have cramps for days before my period actually arrives, its not uncommon for me to feel this way for a week. AF could some as early as Sunday or as late as Tuesday. 
I was just reading about implantation and how it is most likely to occur on 9 DPO, so maybe that is what I'm feeling? 
This is my first month ever trying to conceive so its a whole new world to me, when you aren't trying to get pregnant you don't really think about your cycle as much, it just happens and life moves on.. but now that I'm TTC everything is a symptom..LOL Driving myself :wacko:


----------



## Lucky8784

Emmyxxlou said:


> actually I have been getting cramps a little in the night and today I had middle/lower back pain and just now I got hungry (Its 12am ) lol. I have had diarrhea for 3 days? I think. And very gassy. Its my main symptom

Okay, so we have got to stop witht he similar symptom crap! lol I was starving last night at midnight as well! (it is 10 am here~) Also, remember the other post I said the only symptom I didnt have was heartburn? Well, I got it that night before bed! Haha! So funny!


----------



## Emmyxxlou

I think there should be a "like" button on this site because i keep thanking posts but i really mean like lol


----------



## alicatt

Emmyxxlou said:


> I think there should be a "like" button on this site because i keep thanking posts but i really mean like lol

HAHA.. me too.. I seem to have the same symptoms as you Emmyxxlou!! I was starving last night, and have had 3 days of diarrhea, how many DPO are you again?


----------



## OliviaRae

alicatt said:


> Emmyxxlou said:
> 
> 
> I think there should be a "like" button on this site because i keep thanking posts but i really mean like lol
> 
> HAHA.. me too.. I seem to have the same symptoms as you Emmyxxlou!! I was starving last night, and have had 3 days of diarrhea, how many DPO are you again?Click to expand...

Hi girls! I'm 8-9 dpo today, haven't been keeping track this month really :dohh: But I have had diarrhea the past 2 days! I hope all the symptoms I'm having are not because I'm coming down with something. I feel like af will come any minute although she's not due until Monday. FXed and baby dust to you all! :dust:


----------



## alicatt

OliviaRae said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmyxxlou said:
> 
> 
> I think there should be a "like" button on this site because i keep thanking posts but i really mean like lol
> 
> HAHA.. me too.. I seem to have the same symptoms as you Emmyxxlou!! I was starving last night, and have had 3 days of diarrhea, how many DPO are you again?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi girls! I'm 8-9 dpo today, haven't been keeping track this month really :dohh: But I have had diarrhea the past 2 days! I hope all the symptoms I'm having are not because I'm coming down with something. I feel like af will come any minute although she's not due until Monday. FXed and baby dust to you all! :dust:Click to expand...

To you too! Seems like we are at the same point and feeling the same way. Is it implantation, or :AF:? I guess we'll know in a few more days.. this TWW is killing me!!
:dust:


----------



## alicatt

Hot Damn! I just went to the bathroom (more diarrhea and pee), pretty much all I do now.. lol. But guess what? My CM was tinted pink! I'm 9DPO, and it is WAY too early for my period, the earliest it has ever been in my entire life is 29 days and I'm only 26 days.
Could it be? This morning I was all upset, convinced that AF was on its way, now I'm not so sure.. HMMMM.


----------



## nikkih1288

F'xd for you alicatt it seems very promising.


----------



## Lucky8784

Ekk alicatt! That sounds promising! I am super excited for you! I want pink tinted CM!!


----------



## alicatt

Lucky8784 said:


> Ekk alicatt! That sounds promising! I am super excited for you! I want pink tinted CM!!

I am seriously shocked! AF is way too early, and my cramping AF symptoms have dissipated somewhat. I still feel off.. but my back pain is pretty much gone. Utter disbelief!! Could it really be? 

:dust: to you!!!


----------



## kiwigalnz

Now 5dpo. Head cold now moved to my chest (also have asthma which makes it super worse) I haven't noticed any symptoms because of it. It's good in a way but I'm struggling. Won't give in to antibiotics.


----------



## Peytons mommy

It's been a few days since I've posted but I'm 11 dpo today and most of my symptoms have went away?! The only things are tons of cm and my sciatic nerve is killing me I can't move and these headaches are killer!


----------



## alicatt

kiwigalnz said:


> Now 5dpo. Head cold now moved to my chest (also have asthma which makes it super worse) I haven't noticed any symptoms because of it. It's good in a way but I'm struggling. Won't give in to antibiotics.

Feel better soon!! :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

Peytons mommy said:


> It's been a few days since I've posted but I'm 11 dpo today and most of my symptoms have went away?! The only things are tons of cm and my sciatic nerve is killing me I can't move and these headaches are killer!

Good luck! Have you thought about testing? You are getting close to the time that it might be BFP!
My symptoms have gone away too, no cramping, no back pain, still a little nausea and a new one: lightheadedness. Interestingly enough, I usually get really bad migraines when my period is coming, but I have not had one in about 2 weeks.. :shrug:, but I'm only 9 dpo (2 days behind you).

Can't get enough baby dust!
:dust:


----------



## DCMum

I am now 6dpo and symptoms have calmed down significantly. Yesterday I had tons of cramping and terrible diarrhea (sorry for TMI). Today I have had pounding headache, and stuffy nose. Almost feels like I'm getting a cold (could also be allergies as it's v warm here). The one major thing I am noticing today is the bloat. Sooooooo much bloat.


----------



## Annie77

13dpo and nothing new here. Still no spot beside my nose which for me might be a sign of pregnancy. Back has been achy but I have back problems. Boobs feel less tingly and more sore at the sides.
I am under pressure to go out drinking for the Scottish cup final on Saturday so really hope either AF or BFP happen before then so I am not drinking diet coke 'just in case'


----------



## Peytons mommy

alicatt said:


> Peytons mommy said:
> 
> 
> It's been a few days since I've posted but I'm 11 dpo today and most of my symptoms have went away?! The only things are tons of cm and my sciatic nerve is killing me I can't move and these headaches are killer!
> 
> Good luck! Have you thought about testing? You are getting close to the time that it might be BFP!
> My symptoms have gone away too, no cramping, no back pain, still a little nausea and a new one: lightheadedness. Interestingly enough, I usually get really bad migraines when my period is coming, but I have not had one in about 2 weeks.. :shrug:, but I'm only 9 dpo (2 days behind you).
> 
> Can't get enough baby dust!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Tested at 9dpo and got a bfn :(


----------



## alicatt

Peytons mommy said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peytons mommy said:
> 
> 
> It's been a few days since I've posted but I'm 11 dpo today and most of my symptoms have went away?! The only things are tons of cm and my sciatic nerve is killing me I can't move and these headaches are killer!
> 
> Good luck! Have you thought about testing? You are getting close to the time that it might be BFP!
> My symptoms have gone away too, no cramping, no back pain, still a little nausea and a new one: lightheadedness. Interestingly enough, I usually get really bad migraines when my period is coming, but I have not had one in about 2 weeks.. :shrug:, but I'm only 9 dpo (2 days behind you).
> 
> Can't get enough baby dust!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Tested at 9dpo and got a bfn :(Click to expand...

I tested this morning too.. BFN :(
I'm not giving up hope though!!! 
Can't give up until :AF: appears!!!


----------



## Peytons mommy

alicatt said:


> Peytons mommy said:
> 
> 
> It's been a few days since I've posted but I'm 11 dpo today and most of my symptoms have went away?! The only things are tons of cm and my sciatic nerve is killing me I can't move and these headaches are killer!
> 
> Good luck! Have you thought about testing? You are getting close to the time that it might be BFP!
> My symptoms have gone away too, no cramping, no back pain, still a little nausea and a new one: lightheadedness. Interestingly enough, I usually get really bad migraines when my period is coming, but I have not had one in about 2 weeks.. :shrug:, but I'm only 9 dpo (2 days behind you).
> 
> Can't get enough baby dust!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Tested at 9dpo and got a bfn :(


----------



## Emmyxxlou

I am 9 dpo today!! Testing date is getting closer! 
OMG lucky8784 - Thats so funny and weird!!! I got hungry so i ate chips lol and cheese haha. and then when i went to bed i had cramps and A LOT of wind. I'm not sure if it cramps were caused by gas or if they were two different things happening at the same time lol.


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Peytons mommy said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peytons mommy said:
> 
> 
> It's been a few days since I've posted but I'm 11 dpo today and most of my symptoms have went away?! The only things are tons of cm and my sciatic nerve is killing me I can't move and these headaches are killer!
> 
> Good luck! Have you thought about testing? You are getting close to the time that it might be BFP!
> My symptoms have gone away too, no cramping, no back pain, still a little nausea and a new one: lightheadedness. Interestingly enough, I usually get really bad migraines when my period is coming, but I have not had one in about 2 weeks.. :shrug:, but I'm only 9 dpo (2 days behind you).
> 
> Can't get enough baby dust!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Tested at 9dpo and got a bfn :(Click to expand...

Dont give up hope yet!!!!!!!
And actually on another post about the symptoms disapearing - A lot of girls have this and they r preggers. Dont really know why the symptoms go away though lol


----------



## Peytons mommy

Ah I hope so!! Fx for all you girls!!


----------



## Emmyxxlou

9 dpo is such a drag!!! 
LOL


----------



## Peytons mommy

12 dpo tomorrow getting very excited!!! But these hot flashes have got to stop!! I had them with my first pregnancy and it seems like as soon as it gets dark out I'm on fire!! Anybody else experience this?


----------



## CatLady80

Hey, I know this is kinda wierd but....I can't burp:dohh:. People have tryed to teach me and not even with soda. I have gotton the hiccups from time to time though.
My point being, ive been burping for 3 days now. Im either 7 or 9 dpo. (Depending on actual ov)
What would cause the burping? Ive only had water to drink....
Any ideas????:wacko:


----------



## Emmyxxlou

CatLady80 said:


> Hey, I know this is kinda wierd but....I can't burp:dohh:. People have tryed to teach me and not even with soda. I have gotton the hiccups from time to time though.
> My point being, ive been burping for 3 days now. Im either 7 or 9 dpo. (Depending on actual ov)
> What would cause the burping? Ive only had water to drink....
> Any ideas????:wacko:

Hey! I couldnt burp for years either!! lol. Its kind of annoying a weird right? I started taking medication one day and it caused me to burp like normal haha. gas and burping are a good sign of pregnancy :)
Should I test tomorrow at 10 dpo OR monday 12 dpo??


----------



## CatLady80

Hmmm, if you test at 10 dpo I say just 1 test. 
Some women produce enough hormone to give you a positive but I think 12dpo has better chances. I even see some women not getting a bfp till after 16dpo!
I know its so hard to wait, right!
As for the burping...never had it before af so who knows. If so, what a symptom. Id get to tell people that I knew cause of burping lol.


----------



## Emmyxxlou

LOL 
I am super tempted to test. The tests I have say they can detect a pregnancy 6 days before af is due and my af is due Wednesday (5 days away)
I will try and hold some wee and then take a test lol I waited this long so stuff it!


----------



## Spicychick10

I'm 14-15 dpo and late for af! I have cramps and hot flashes but I dont know if thats af or pregnancy symptoms. I'm so confused! Haven't tested yet because I haven't had the chance to buy tests an I'm also nervous. I don't want to see another bfn. I rather wait until I see af (or not).


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Spicychick10 said:


> I'm 14-15 dpo and late for af! I have cramps and hot flashes but I dont know if thats af or pregnancy symptoms. I'm so confused! Haven't tested yet because I haven't had the chance to buy tests an I'm also nervous. I don't want to see another bfn. I rather wait until I see af (or not).

But if af never shows then you could be preggers and it would be painful to let it play on your mind for ever . I would test now! I wish i was 15dpo ! lol I am only 9-10 dpo


----------



## samanthax

fingerscross!! 

do you think these are signs?

my cervix is still high, white CM 
im still having having few spots, but i felt werid... 
i felt like have a few butterflys in my tummy, and lightheaded ( i did go for a job interview yesturday wondering if it was that, i did get the job by the way woo) 
im getting pains in my boobs aswell so sore I couldn't touch them.. witch I have never had sore boobs 
oh and i have yellowish/creamy discharge 
good signs?
x


----------



## nikkih1288

I am at d4po and getting more symptoms. Last night I was sitting on the couch and all of a sudden got a nasty metallic / sour hardto describe taste. It has not gone away. Also sides of boobs are sore on and off. Today woke up with stuffy nose but not a cold. very weird.

*Spicy* I would be all over that test!!! praying for a :bfp: for you.

*Samantha* Good luck :)


----------



## Lucky8784

So, I completely know why everyone should wait before starting to test! :dohh: I think I am 9DPO today (but my son weaned himself earlier this month, so I could be wrong). But this is my third completely blinding :bfn: Boo! I know it is early still, but I think I will be counting myself out soon. I guess we will see in the days to come what is going on! :wacko:


Here is a pic of it for you to examine confirm my bummer results!
 



Attached Files:







9 dpo.jpg
File size: 101.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lucky8784

Spicy- Being 14 DPO, you should be in the clear to test and get a pretty reliable response. When does Af normally come for you ?
Samantha- How many days dpo are you now?


----------



## nikkih1288

Lucky - My test usally look exactly like that :hugs:


----------



## Lucky8784

Nikki- how many days dpo are you?


----------



## daisyr21

7 dpo and so far had lots of creamy, lotion like cm, some nausea, metallic taste in mouth and yesterday completely (6dpo) completely surprised by increases sex drive, which is odd for me at this time in my cycle, yesterday my sense of smell was extra sensitive and this morning boobs feel pretty itchy. I want to test!!!!


----------



## nikkih1288

Lucky I am 4dpo


----------



## samanthax

24 dpo. I should be on tuesday x


----------



## bellaem

Hi ladies:flower:
I am CD 22 (31 day cycle). I am unsure of when I OV-ed. I tried using opks but I got a + on CD12 and then a - on CD13 and another + on CD14. I'm worried because OH and I didn't BD at all between CD15-CD18 (we had OH's kids and my brother was visiting). Anyways. My boobs started hurting on CD 19, thought maybe it was just my muscles from working around the house but soon realize it definitely wasn't. I normally don't get sore boobs until CD26 or later. Plus they hurt more and are different than normal. They are so sore I can't stand it, just my bra touching them is excruciating. My nipples feel like they are on fire. They are squishy, normally when they are swollen and sore they are firm and then when they shrink back and aren't sore they are squishy. I'm a nut:haha:.
So anyways. I'm not hopeful because we missed BD-ing during a big chunk of time and my opks were screwy....but my boobs hurt so bad I'm almost trying to convince myself I'm PG so I feel better about how bad they hurt.:haha: I was screaming in agony driving in the car on a back road the other day because every bump hurt!


----------



## samanthax

24 cycle days I ment, Im not to sure when how long after Ovulation iam though

But isit okay to start bleeding?x with high cervix?


----------



## alicatt

Emmyxxlou said:


> CatLady80 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I know this is kinda wierd but....I can't burp:dohh:. People have tryed to teach me and not even with soda. I have gotton the hiccups from time to time though.
> My point being, ive been burping for 3 days now. Im either 7 or 9 dpo. (Depending on actual ov)
> What would cause the burping? Ive only had water to drink....
> Any ideas????:wacko:
> 
> Hey! I couldnt burp for years either!! lol. Its kind of annoying a weird right? I started taking medication one day and it caused me to burp like normal haha. gas and burping are a good sign of pregnancy :)
> Should I test tomorrow at 10 dpo OR monday 12 dpo??Click to expand...

I tested this morning 10 DPO and still nothing.. a BFN :( I was reading that urine tests actually take 4-5 days from the date of implantation to actually show a positive. So maybe we all just need to wait. Although I am having trouble doing that myself!!!


----------



## alicatt

10 DPO:

Symptoms:

fatigue
slightly tender boobs and nipples
headache
CM creamy
lower back pain (subtle)
bloating
minor cramp in the lower middle just above my pubic bone

What is missing is the really bad cramps, and the really bad back pain. Oh and the irritability (PMS).

If AF is to appear it would be on Sunday, Monday or Tuesday (since my cycle is a little irregular). I should be feeling cramps and bloating and irritation etc, but instead I'm actually happy! 

Unfortunately I am driving myself crazy and just want to know!!! Anyone else with me there? UGH. This waiting game is for the birds


----------



## srrhc

Emmy...test on 10dpo! I mean you would prolly get a better line on 12dpo, but I tested on 10dpo and got a positive. My symptoms were so strong I couldn't help but test. But everyone is different soo..... Let me know what you decide and good luck!


----------



## Peytons mommy

I just went to the store and bought 2 tests... Now they are calling to me sooooo tempting I'm 12 dpo so I might just do it!!


----------



## minted69

:test: :test: :test:


----------



## Lucky8784

minted69 said:
 

> :test: :test: :test:

I agree! TEST! And then post the pictures!! :)


----------



## Peytons mommy

Gah! Disappointment :( BFN. But af isn't due until Sunday or Monday so hoping I still have a chance!!!


----------



## Peytons mommy

I thought I saw a very faint line but hubby said I was crazy lol


----------



## alicatt

Peytons mommy said:


> Gah! Disappointment :( BFN. But af isn't due until Sunday or Monday so hoping I still have a chance!!!

Good luck.. I'm due around the same time.. Here's to :bfp:

:dust:
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## Lucky8784

Peytons mommy said:


> I thought I saw a very faint line but hubby said I was crazy lol

You should really post a pic! lol


----------



## alicatt

Lucky8784 said:


> Peytons mommy said:
> 
> 
> I thought I saw a very faint line but hubby said I was crazy lol
> 
> You should really post a pic! lolClick to expand...

I agree!


----------



## kiwigalnz

Thanks alicatt. Sorry to hear of the bfn!!! :hugs: 

I think I got cramps 5dpo but scared its in my head, today 6dpo feeling much better little stuffy here and there and after I ate breakup I felt a little nauseous again I think it's in my head


----------



## alicatt

kiwigalnz said:


> Thanks alicatt. Sorry to hear of the bfn!!! :hugs:
> 
> I think I got cramps 5dpo but scared its in my head, today 6dpo feeling much better little stuffy here and there and after I ate breakup I felt a little nauseous again I think it's in my head

I hear you.. 
I'm starting to wonder if :witch: is on her way.. my lower back and abdomen are cramping just like they would if it was. 
But I'm still so sure that I had implantation bleeding yesterday 9DPO. I'm so confused, and unsure of what I'm feeling. I just want the wait to be over!!


----------



## kiwigalnz

Ib on 9dpo is the very common time for implantation bleeding. I've heard a lot of ladies say they thought af was on the way but she didn't show and got bfp! There's hope!!!

Whoops I meant breakfast in last post. Haha


----------



## markswife10

I'm only 3DPO, so I'm sure it's too early for symptoms, but I swear I'm going crazy! I'm peeing like CRAZY (I've gone like 5 times in the last 3 hours or less) and I haven't been drinking a lot today. We will see. This 2ww is going to be loooong...


----------



## Pink_Ribbon26

1 dpo 3 dpo nothing but bright white creamy cm
4 dpo bbs hurt 8 dpo bbs still hurt more on the outside.can even lay on them!
8dpo have no cm cervix is med and soft my temps are ranging from 98.1 to 97.9 hope for a rise tomorrow. My LP is 15+ days so I have a wait.


----------



## CatLady80

Been updaing my dpo symptoms on the first page if anyone has comments but heres a question for all of you.

What is considered to be boob pain?? I kinda have a high pain tolerance so I tend to ignore things.
I know im at least a half cup size bigger, went to try on dresses with my mom and she laughed when trying to stuff my top in lol! (36 dd) I hate them.

Im leaning over to type and Im getting a radiating feeling through both boobs only on sides and top. Like a pebble thrown in a lake if that makes sense but with heat. Not painful per say just noticable.

As of today, nips seem...irritated? But only to the touch.
This has to be my strangest cycle ever but with all the diff meds the dr.'s put me on to TTC, it could be my norm.
Im somewhere from 9-12dpo. Hate not knowing exact ov date:growlmad:


----------



## alicatt

CatLady80 said:


> Been updaing my dpo symptoms on the first page if anyone has comments but heres a question for all of you.
> 
> What is considered to be boob pain?? I kinda have a high pain tolerance so I tend to ignore things.
> I know im at least a half cup size bigger, went to try on dresses with my mom and she laughed when trying to stuff my top in lol! (36 dd) I hate them.
> 
> Im leaning over to type and Im getting a radiating feeling through both boobs only on sides and top. Like a pebble thrown in a lake if that makes sense but with heat. Not painful per say just noticable.
> 
> As of today, nips seem...irritated? But only to the touch.
> This has to be my strangest cycle ever but with all the diff meds the dr.'s put me on to TTC, it could be my norm.
> Im somewhere from 9-12dpo. Hate not knowing exact ov date:growlmad:

CatLady - I hear you with the big boobs! I'm a 38D and hate mine too. I've also had a reduction (lord knows what they would look like if I hadn't), but due to the reduction I have very little pain/sensation in mine. The nipples are a different story.. they are very sensitive. I'm 10DPO and never feel pain in my boobs, and they really aren't that sore now other than if I touch them, then the sides of them are very tender, almost like you are touching a bruise. The nipples aren't sure unless I touch them, and when I do its like its really cold outside.. have you ever felt that pain when your nipples are super cold? Maybe that was TMI? I hope that helps!!


----------



## CatLady80

Ya, I have a hard time with this symptom.
When I had my daughter (way back in the day) I was prb a 34dd and got so big I went completly flat. (I had no symptoms at all with her.) There was no nip for her to lach onto. I had to pump to breastfeed. I was REDICULOUSLY huge. I didnt leave the house for like 3 mo. 
I think because of the streching..I have lost feeling in both sides. I don't even notice if its cold out:nope:, my husband is usually the one to say something.


----------



## drmommyDO

Update on my symptoms!
Today I am 7DPO. Last night around midnight or so I was laying down for bedtime and I noticed my stomach was hurting. Then a few minutes later, I had full force nausea where I thought I was going to throw up any second. I even had my husband run get the trashcan and place it where I could reach. And about 30 minutes later it went away. I don't know if you can have nausea this early or if it was something I ate. I haven't felt anything like it since and I haven't had any more symptoms today.


----------



## Peytons mommy

Already threw the test out :( I'm going to test again in a few days!


----------



## Emmyxxlou

I did not end up testing this morning (10dpo- saturday 19/5/12) I thought.. hmm only a small percentage of women get a :bfp: on 10 dpo so I decided to wait to see if my af shows up (Which should be wednesday ) I only have one test anyway lol haha 
GL to you all !! Keep us updated ! xo


----------



## Lucky8784

Another symptom I just thought may connect that I have had is breakouts on my face. I normally break out around ovulation, then it goes away. But this time I broke out and have stayed broken out since. Strange.


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Lucky8784 said:


> Another symptom I just thought may connect that I have had is breakouts on my face. I normally break out around ovulation, then it goes away. But this time I broke out and have stayed broken out since. Strange.

Yes thats a good sign of early pregnancy. I was a little gassy today and had a sore neck but other than that my symptoms have seemed to dissapear?
Anyways I will see what happens! 
When does every plan on testing ?


----------



## minted69

drmommyDO said:


> Update on my symptoms!
> Today I am 7DPO. Last night around midnight or so I was laying down for bedtime and I noticed my stomach was hurting. Then a few minutes later, I had full force nausea where I thought I was going to throw up any second. I even had my husband run get the trashcan and place it where I could reach. And about 30 minutes later it went away. I don't know if you can have nausea this early or if it was something I ate. I haven't felt anything like it since and I haven't had any more symptoms today.

I had the same on day 7 but watch out i had it day 8 aswell but not as bad x gl


----------



## gsdowner1

I'm only 1 dpo and I have been having twinges off and on in my ovaries and my boobs have been sensitive since my period started so pretty much since the 30th of April.. thats it so far :)


----------



## DCMum

So last night I was having trouble sleeping so I tried laying on my stomach but it was really uncomfortable. It caused a bunch of cramping and even after I rolled back onto my side I was cramping for a while (it scared me bc I thought :witch: was on her way. Not sure whether this is a good sign or a bad sign. I'm 8dpo now and testing seems so far away!!

AF isn't due until Friday so if she doesn't arrive, I will test sometime next weekend. 

I see lots of promising symptoms in this thread! :dust: to all!


----------



## nikkih1288

Today is 6dpo for me. I have the worst cramps feel like AF will hit any minute. Also dh got frisky inthe middle of the night and was playing with my boobs( sorry TMI) I almost hit him they hurt so bad. Feels like AF is just coming super early :(


----------



## alicatt

nikkih1288 said:


> Today is 6dpo for me. I have the worst cramps feel like AF will hit any minute. Also dh got frisky inthe middle of the night and was playing with my boobs( sorry TMI) I almost hit him they hurt so bad. Feels like AF is just coming super early :(

I felt like that on days 7-9 DPO, and I had a little spotting on 9 DPO, I think it was the implantation. I also understand the boob thing, mine are getting more tender each day. Even today my body feels like AF is coming, but hopefully it isn't!!! :dust:


----------



## jessicarose10

7-8 DPO

I've been super hungry, EWCM, back pains and twinges in my abdomen, heartburn and acid reflux and i've been so tired all the time, even after naps and 12 hours sleep!!

I've had all these since about 5-6 DPO and they have just come and went. I also had a tiny amount of pinky/brown spotting this morning when i went to the toilet! 

I hope this is my month!!!:-D

Good luck ladies. Babydust! X


----------



## nikkih1288

*allicat-* I can't help but wonder am I making my body do this ??? AHHHHHHH You know psycho symptamatic symptoms. This is my first month trying right around ovulation. Before that, we had tried a month with no idea about how this all works.

F'xd for you.


----------



## alicatt

Another BFN this morning... I don't know why I keep testing this early. Silly me!
So.. 11 DPO, pretty sure I had implantation bleeding on 9 DPO, nothing since.
My uterus feels bloated and full, and it is causing lower back pain.
My stomach is upset this morning, and the nausea is back.
Plus my boobs are pretty tender on the sides and a little under my arms.
I have been taking my temp the past 3 days and it was really low on 9DPO (95.9) then yesterday it was 97.5, and today it was 97.9. I only started taking my temp 3 days ago so I have nothing to compare it to.
Ohhh.. this waiting game is going to be the death of me! 
Hurry up and give me a BFP or AF please!!! Preferrably the BFP!!!


----------



## alicatt

nikkih1288 said:


> *allicat-* I can't help but wonder am I making my body do this ??? AHHHHHHH You know psycho symptamatic symptoms. This is my first month trying right around ovulation. Before that, we had tried a month with no idea about how this all works.
> 
> F'xd for you.

This is my first month too! I knew to BD around Ovulation, but the rest of this is totally new to me! Before I used to try to NOT get PG.. HEHE. FX to you too!


----------



## alicatt

jessicarose10 said:


> 7-8 DPO
> 
> I've been super hungry, EWCM, back pains and twinges in my abdomen, heartburn and acid reflux and i've been so tired all the time, even after naps and 12 hours sleep!!
> 
> I've had all these since about 5-6 DPO and they have just come and went. I also had a tiny amount of pinky/brown spotting this morning when i went to the toilet!
> 
> I hope this is my month!!!:-D
> 
> Good luck ladies. Babydust! X

Hey Jessica! 

I think that sounds like a good thing.. the spotting, yay! I wish you luck and baby dust too :)


----------



## Lucky8784

nikkih1288 said:


> *allicat-* I can't help but wonder am I making my body do this ??? AHHHHHHH You know psycho symptamatic symptoms. This is my first month trying right around ovulation. Before that, we had tried a month with no idea about how this all works.
> 
> F'xd for you.

I was thinking the same thing about a lot of us! Maybe we all ant it so bad we are making out body have some of these crazy symptoms! :wacko:

I tested again this morning! :growlmad: What a crazy idea! lol 10 DPO and here is my, again, blinding :bfn:
 



Attached Files:







10 DPO.jpg
File size: 117.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## alicatt

Lucky8784 said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> *allicat-* I can't help but wonder am I making my body do this ??? AHHHHHHH You know psycho symptamatic symptoms. This is my first month trying right around ovulation. Before that, we had tried a month with no idea about how this all works.
> 
> F'xd for you.
> 
> I was thinking the same thing about a lot of us! Maybe we all ant it so bad we are making out body have some of these crazy symptoms! :wacko:
> 
> I tested again this morning! :growlmad: What a crazy idea! lol 10 DPO and here is my, again, blinding :bfn:Click to expand...

AWW.. so sorry.. but its still early! We aren't out until :witch: arrives right? We could be, or maybe we are just looking at every little thing our body does and analyzing the crap out of it.. hehe. :wacko: I realized before that I never really diagnosed my body when it was gearing up for AF before. I know that I would get PMS, and cramping, and be generally miserable for the week before my period. This week (week before AF) seems to be different in a few ways:

1) spotting - never had that 
2) nausea - never had that (but am i stressing myself out and causing it?)
3) cramps - not constant and seem to be milder
4) irritability - i was pretty irritated earlier like 3-5DPO but not now, and that is strange, usually I'm really irritable at the end of my cycle

I'm not giving up hope for either of us.. GL, FX'd :dust: and here's hoping for a :bfp:


----------



## nikkih1288

well my cramps are not as bad now. Lasted real bad for about 30 min. No, they are just mild.


----------



## drmommyDO

nikkih1288 said:


> well my cramps are not as bad now. Lasted real bad for about 30 min. No, they are just mild.

How many DPO are you? I had the same thing happen when I was 6 DPO.


----------



## nikkih1288

I am 6dpo.


----------



## Katey03

Hello, I think I O'd yesterday or the day before... or it could even be today... I haven't gone down the route of OPK's but think the timing is right for O as I've averaged out my last 18 cycles and done the maths... 

So, if I have O'd then:
1 dpo and today... huge cramps, not one sided just constant in the lover abdomen. When I press then it feels tender, my jeans almost feel a little tight as that's obvious bloating. Tired too, but have 2 children already so that could just be normal. Oh and mega sore nipples... but to be honest I'm not going to get symptoms until it's implanted surely (not that I know if it's success this month anyway), just that the tender abdomen is like mega period pain which I don't really get, other than discomfort before AF arrives... anyhow, that's me today! Thanks, K x


----------



## nikkih1288

:dust: Kate I hope you get a :bfp: this month !


----------



## DCMum

nikkih1288 said:


> Today is 6dpo for me. I have the worst cramps feel like AF will hit any minute. Also dh got frisky inthe middle of the night and was playing with my boobs( sorry TMI) I almost hit him they hurt so bad. Feels like AF is just coming super early :(

I thought for sure AF was coming a couple of days ago (quite early, as well). She didn't! Don't count yourself out yet!


----------



## nikkih1288

Thanks for the encouragement Dc Mum


----------



## Peytons mommy

I'm starting to think this month is a bust :( 13 dpo bfn!


----------



## Peytons mommy

Although last night I had a dream I was going to have twins lol


----------



## drmommyDO

Another update to my symptoms...

Today I'm 8DPO and I got a BFN :-( But today I noticed some yellowish CM. I've never had anything like that before. Does anyone know if that is a symptom or just something random? I've also had some very dull, achey cramps throughout the morning.


----------



## Peytons mommy

drmommyDO said:


> Another update to my symptoms...
> 
> Today I'm 8DPO and I got a BFN :-( But today I noticed some yellowish CM. I've never had anything like that before. Does anyone know if that is a symptom or just something random? I've also had some very dull, achey cramps throughout the morning.

I had some yellowish cm a few days ago! First time having that so I
Not sure what it means


----------



## drmommyDO

Peytons mommy said:


> drmommyDO said:
> 
> 
> Another update to my symptoms...
> 
> Today I'm 8DPO and I got a BFN :-( But today I noticed some yellowish CM. I've never had anything like that before. Does anyone know if that is a symptom or just something random? I've also had some very dull, achey cramps throughout the morning.
> 
> I had some yellowish cm a few days ago! First time having that so I
> Not sure what it meansClick to expand...

Same with me as well!


----------



## alicatt

Hey Everyone.. 

I think I'm out this month. I had spotting on 9DPO and again today 11DPO. Feels like AF is on its way. I haven't had a BFP either, and I tested today. The cramps are just too similar to AF, I would be highly surprised if it wasn't AF. BOO HOO.. Oh well, there is always next month!


----------



## nikkih1288

Sorry allicat. But, remember you are not out until the :witch: shows. I will prob be over at the June thread myself


----------



## Peytons mommy

Hubby is having cravings!! :) with our first child he gained more weight than me hehe


----------



## kiwigalnz

7dpo and still got a chesty cough etc but feeling better. Im hoping implantation has happened!! If not today at least very soon!!! Come on baby squishy!!!!


----------



## CatLady80

Sry to hear Alicatt ;(
Ill prob see everyone in the next thread myself hehe.

Peytons mommy --my husband is blaming his weight gain on MY cravings lol!
(He just turned 30 last week, no more young guy metabolism!)


----------



## Lucky8784

I am feeling the same way, just without the spotting. I guess we shall see! But I will be still continue testing, cuz I just can't help myself!! :)


----------



## alicatt

nikkih1288 said:


> Sorry allicat. But, remember you are not out until the :witch: shows. I will prob be over at the June thread myself

Yep, I know.. I am still hopeful.. I just feel like the :witch: is coming :(


----------



## Peytons mommy

CatLady80 said:


> Sry to hear Alicatt ;(
> Ill prob see everyone in the next thread myself hehe.
> 
> Peytons mommy --my husband is blaming his weight gain on MY cravings lol!
> (He just turned 30 last week, no more young guy metabolism!)

Haha I didn't have a single craving he did lol


----------



## drmommyDO

Well I think I got a verrrryyyyy light positive on an IC! I might just be seeing things but tomorrow I am testing again. Also, I have a new symptom. I have had very sore, itchy breasts along with the yellow/green tinged CM today. I haven't had anymore nausea or cramping. Good luck everyone! FX!!


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Hey girls! The time difference is a bitch! lol . Everytime i come back on here to post there are like 2 whole pages worth of new ones! :)
I am 11dpo today. Havent had any symptoms today... Well, I guess thats not really true- I am absolutely craving Scones with jam and cream and a vanilla milk shake!!! urgh mouth watering as i speak! lol. I am still gassy and I still have cm but its gone to a more pasty dry stage now. the last 2 nights I have had vivid dreams and can remember every single detail about them! lol
Not long to go now !! 
I hope you all get your bfp's remember its not over until the witch opens the flood gates ;)


----------



## Vegan mum

Hi everyone! I'm 4-6 DPO and I have sore boobs, they've been sore for a few days now. I also had pains after ovulation(?). But today except for the boobs there's nothing really except for white creamy cm. I feel good this month! :dust:


----------



## Emmyxxlou

I feel kind of good, Most of the symptoms I was having are disappearing lol. Which is a little bit discouraging. I have heard of peoples symptoms disappearing at around 10 dpo and they have been pregnant.. , I hate the waiting game!


----------



## Vegan mum

Both times when I got my BFPs I had less symptoms than the months where I'd been symptom spotting...according to what I wrote down it was just a few niggles, so cm and 1! itchy nipple! Lol! Good luck to you x


----------



## minted69

Well i am 10dpo bfn totally gutted
Could someone please look at my thread need some advice x


----------



## vava2

minted69 said:


> Well i am 10dpo bfn totally gutted
> Could someone please look at my thread need some advice x

At 10 DPO even if you are pregnant its more likely to get BFN than BFP, so don't worry about it. This month I had decided that I would test on 20 DPO. But looks like I won't need to test. Today 12 DPO, I had tiny amount of brownish spotting. Last month same thing happened and on DPO 14 AF arrived. Last month I had BFP symptoms so I was hopeful that it was implantation bleeding and then when AF arrived was really gutted:cry:. This month didn't have any symptoms so disappointed but feeling much better than last month and waiting for AF to arrive on full swing. All the best for you:thumbup:.


----------



## minted69

Thank you vava, 
just today feeling really negative. Yesterday had two really strong pinching pains, IMPLANTATION????????whole thing lasted 3mins so dont think so when other ladies have pains for hours x


----------



## minted69

Fxed vava that it isnt af xx


----------



## drmommyDO

I tested again this morning (9DPO) after last night's very faint positive....and I think the line has gotten a little darker! Its definitely there but its still very light. FX!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## alicatt

drmommyDO said:


> I tested again this morning (9DPO) after last night's very faint positive....and I think the line has gotten a little darker! Its definitely there but its still very light. FX!! Good luck everyone!!

WOOHOO!! FX'd that you get a darker line later.. and a full on BFP!!


----------



## alicatt

12 DPO - temp is still up 98.1 this morning, cramping is mild and seems to come and go, as does the backache. Tried to have a few drinks last night and they just weren't going down, with every sip its like I was fighting back nausea. Boobs are tender, and blue veins are popping out, so maybe I'm still IN? I tested this morning, not even a faint BFP, UGH.

Oh, and I forgot to mention the spotting I had yesterday.. pink in my CM when I wiped, but that was it, then it was gone again. Could I have implanted 2 times (twins)? I had the same thing at 9DPO, then again at 11DPO. I'm just so confused!!

I know some women don't get a BFP until AF is due, but can't she bend the rules for me? I'm going bonkers ;)


----------



## drmommyDO

I posted this pic on another thread but tell me what you gals think!
 



Attached Files:







pregotest.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 47


----------



## alicatt

drmommyDO said:


> I posted this pic on another thread but tell me what you gals think!

I can't see it, but the picture is pretty grainy. Hope I'm wrong!!!


----------



## drmommyDO

alicatt said:


> drmommyDO said:
> 
> 
> I posted this pic on another thread but tell me what you gals think!
> 
> I can't see it, but the picture is pretty grainy. Hope I'm wrong!!!Click to expand...

Thanks for taking a look! It's much more apparent in person! I will keep you updated. Good luck to you!


----------



## lpjkp

drmommyDO said:


> I posted this pic on another thread but tell me what you gals think!

dr mommy, i can see faint lines on both when i tilt my screen....i think that's the beginning of your BFP!!! Fx'd!!x


----------



## drmommyDO

lpjkp said:


> drmommyDO said:
> 
> 
> I posted this pic on another thread but tell me what you gals think!
> 
> dr mommy, i can see faint lines on both when i tilt my screen....i think that's the beginning of your BFP!!! Fx'd!!xClick to expand...

Thank you!! Good luck to you!!


----------



## Woman09

drmommyDO said:


> I posted this pic on another thread but tell me what you gals think!

hey congrats!!! I can see a very very faint line...hope it gets darker. but Digital test should show up,hope so. Fxd for you..goodluck!!!


----------



## drmommyDO

Here's another pic of the IC from this morning...Maybe this will show it a little better...
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 42


----------



## Woman09

drmommyDO said:


> Here's another pic of the IC from this morning...Maybe this will show it a little better...

I can see the line hun :happydance: ....fxd for you...xx!!


----------



## Peytons mommy

14 dpo today! Af due today or tomorrow!


----------



## DCMum

Wow! Congratulations!!


----------



## Vegan mum

So tonight I've noticed I pee loads! And I've got a spot on my upper lip which I normally never get mid month. My breasts are sore and I just realised that my dreams have been rather vivid and mostly pregnancy related! Pleaseeeee can we have a BFP! x


----------



## alicatt

drmommyDO said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drmommyDO said:
> 
> 
> I posted this pic on another thread but tell me what you gals think!
> 
> I can't see it, but the picture is pretty grainy. Hope I'm wrong!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for taking a look! It's much more apparent in person! I will keep you updated. Good luck to you!Click to expand...

Thanks, same to you!!!


----------



## CatLady80

I am having no symptoms. I keep expecting to have Af symptoms but nope nothing. I just have a dull pinchy pain on my lower right that comes and goes, barely even noticable. 
If Af is coming she sure is being sneaky!

Congrats to current BFP's!


----------



## DanyB

I think I am 11 DPO. Currently experiencing constant headaches, lower back aches and cramping and extremely sore BB's. Which lead me to believe AF is going to be on time this month. Stupid!


----------



## DanyB

DanyB said:


> I think I am 11 DPO. Currently experiencing constant headaches, lower back aches and cramping and extremely sore BB's. Which lead me to believe AF is going to be on time this month. Stupid!

Aparently I'm 12DPO according to my ticker. I'm somewhere in there.. since I have an irregular cycle I'm only going off a calculator. However- I did pay attention to my body and I think it was pretty accurate.


----------



## drmommyDO

Well ladies...I've got some exciting news!! I went and got a digital test and... BFP!!!:bfp:!!! I am 9DPO. My husband and I are extremely excited. This will be our first child. Good luck and I'm sending baby dust to you all!

:dust:
 



Attached Files:







prego2.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Vegan mum

CONGRATULATIONS! x


----------



## kiwigalnz

Today i am 8dpo - still have symptoms of cold (runny nose, coughing flem (sorry tmi) but super tired and headachey, im guessing the tiredness and headaches are from the cold.

I havent felt any cramps at all (5dpo i thought i did, all in head) so im hoping this month is sucessful. Does everyone feel implantation cramps?
I know when i was pregnant at 19 (miscarried) i had implantation bleeding, thought i would get it this time if it does implant.


----------



## kiwigalnz

drmommyDO - congratulations!!! Thats so early to get a positive on a digital!!

What were you symptoms if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Peytons mommy

drmommyDO said:


> Well ladies...I've got some exciting news!! I went and got a digital test and... BFP!!!:bfp:!!! I am 9DPO. My husband and I are extremely excited. This will be our first child. Good luck and I'm sending baby dust to you all!
> 
> :dust:

Congrats!!!


----------



## drmommyDO

kiwigalnz said:


> drmommyDO - congratulations!!! Thats so early to get a positive on a digital!!
> 
> What were you symptoms if you dont mind me asking?

Thank you! Yes, it is very early! I am barely getting a positive on IC. I haven't had very many symptoms. Most of them are probably due to me symptom spotting! On 5 DPO I had a spell of nausea late that night. It only lasted about 30 minutes but I for sure thought I was going to throw up. It could have been something I ate or it could have been related to being pregnant. 6 DPO I had some pretty bad cramping in the morning that lasted about an hour. I assume this was implantation but I never had any spotting. At 8 DPO (yesterday), I had some yellowish CM and my boobs started to be sore and itchy. I took an IC that morning with a BFN. I retested later last night and got a very very faint positive. Today, 9 DPO, I tested this morning to a slightly darker, although still very faint, positive. I went and got a digital test this evening and that's when I got my BFP!! Good luck to you!!


----------



## kiwigalnz

wow, thats awesome!

I hope not everyone experiences cramps for implantation. I haven&#8217;t had any that ive noticed.


----------



## drmommyDO

kiwigalnz said:


> wow, thats awesome!
> 
> I hope not everyone experiences cramps for implantation. I havent had any that ive noticed.

I'm definitely no expert, but everyone (and everyone's pregnancies) are so different! I've heard of people getting really bad spotting around implantation and I had zero spotting. Good luck!!


----------



## DCMum

drmommyDO said:


> kiwigalnz said:
> 
> 
> drmommyDO - congratulations!!! Thats so early to get a positive on a digital!!
> 
> What were you symptoms if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Thank you! Yes, it is very early! I am barely getting a positive on IC. I haven't had very many symptoms. Most of them are probably due to me symptom spotting! On 5 DPO I had a spell of nausea late that night. It only lasted about 30 minutes but I for sure thought I was going to throw up. It could have been something I ate or it could have been related to being pregnant. 6 DPO I had some pretty bad cramping in the morning that lasted about an hour. I assume this was implantation but I never had any spotting. At 8 DPO (yesterday), I had some yellowish CM and my boobs started to be sore and itchy. I took an IC that morning with a BFN. I retested later last night and got a very very faint positive. Today, 9 DPO, I tested this morning to a slightly darker, although still very faint, positive. I went and got a digital test this
> evening and that's when I got my BFP!! Good luck to you!!Click to expand...

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lucky8784

Peytons Mommy- Did af arrive? Or did you test? I tested again, and bfn again. I hope that is is just coming late! 

I have had a few new symptoms today. I have had a few cramps, that go around to my lower back. But i am not sure if that may be af telling me she is coming. I am still breaking out, strange for me. And I was also so tired today that I had to take a nap! The last time I needed a nap was when I was pregnant for DS #2. Not sure if any of this means anything ot not.


----------



## Emmyxxlou

dr Mommy- CONGRATULATIONS!! :BFP: !! Its awesome to have someone on the thread get there bfp and share it with us all :) 
I am 12dpo today. Af due Wednesday. I dont want to get my hopes up if af doesnt come on the Wednesday so I think i will wait till thursday to test if she doesnt show up


----------



## Peytons mommy

Lucky8784 said:


> Peytons Mommy- Did af arrive? Or did you test? I tested again, and bfn again. I hope that is is just coming late!
> 
> I have had a few new symptoms today. I have had a few cramps, that go around to my lower back. But i am not sure if that may be af telling me she is coming. I am still breaking out, strange for me. And I was also so tired today that I had to take a nap! The last time I needed a nap was when I was pregnant for DS #2. Not sure if any of this means anything ot not.

Af should've been here today possibly tomorrow but she hasn't shown yet!! I haven't tested since my bfn 12 dpo!! I'm going to wait til Tuesday to test again if af hasn't arrived. I've broke out in the past couple days which is weird for me! Also had waves of nausea and I have been super tired! I've still got these darn awful headaches and cramps fx!!


----------



## alicatt

drmommyDO - WOOHOO.. congrats on the BFP, that is awesome!!!!


----------



## CandyCU

drmommy - Congratulations! That is awesome, I pray it sticks and you have a fab pregnancy! :flower:

Peyton's Mummy & Lucky - symptoms sound promising! 

alicatt, Emmy & Peyton's Mummy - Good Luck testing! O:)

I'm about 7dpo (half way through TWW!), been feeling crampy since 2dpo, headachy and nauseaus - but really weird last night, about 1am, had overwhelming nausea but managed not to throw up. :shrug: Lets hope this is IT and not the wicked witch playing tricks again! I hope I can last another week to test! I hope I don't go :wacko: waiting!

Sending baby vibes and baby dust.... :hugs:


:dust:


----------



## Emmyxxlou

CandyCU said:


> drmommy - Congratulations! That is awesome, I pray it sticks and you have a fab pregnancy! :flower:
> 
> Peyton's Mummy & Lucky - symptoms sound promising!
> 
> alicatt, Emmy & Peyton's Mummy - Good Luck testing! O:)
> 
> I'm about 7dpo (half way through TWW!), been feeling crampy since 2dpo, headachy and nauseaus - but really weird last night, about 1am, had overwhelming nausea but managed not to throw up. :shrug: Lets hope this is IT and not the wicked witch playing tricks again! I hope I can last another week to test! I hope I don't go :wacko: waiting!
> 
> Sending baby vibes and baby dust.... :hugs:
> 
> 
> :dust:

Nice symptoms :)
Today my back is spazaming ? its really weird, I havent had back problems like this for like 2 years. It was so random and it is pretty painful! BUT not putting it down to a symptom yet because when it has occured in the past it has randomly came along


----------



## Lucky8784

I wish that I knew for sure when my period would be coming! Ugh! Since my DS quit nursing this month I am not sure when to expect it. All I know is my ovulation tests came back positive somewhere between the evening of the 8th and the afternoon of the 9th. I had EWCM on the 8th, and ovuation pains on the 9th. So I have been assuming ovulation occured on the 9th. If I go by a 31 day cycle calendar(which marks my ovulation on the 9th) af should arrive tomorrow, the 22nd. Which makes me think I should have had a bfp by now if I were pregnant. Any thoughts?


----------



## minted69

Hello ladies my symptoms so far

1dpo nothing
2dpo crampy pains
3dpo crampy pains
4dpo crampy pains headache
5dpo crampy pains headache vaginal tingling veiny bb
6dpo headaches tired random stabby booby pain fuzzy tongue taste buds odd
7dpo headaches feeling sick fuzzy tongue taste buds odd
8dpo feeling sick achy veiny bb random booby pain....bfn
9dpo sharp stabbing pains........bfn
10dpo feeling sick crampy pains lower backache watery cm random stabby booby pain....bfn
11dpo just got out of bed... bfn.....will write todays later


----------



## CatLady80

Minted69-thx for posting symptoms!

Dr.mommy--Grats!

Im with the rest of ya waiting on Af, I have no fun symptoms to add ;(


----------



## vava2

Congrats DrMommy, happy for you. I am out this month. I didn't have any symptoms. So no symptoms did mean not pregnant for me this month. I am 13 DPO. and today morning had usual brownish blood which I get prior to AF. So AF should be on full swing hopefully by this evening or tomorrow so that I can start on my next cycle. Need to get hubby tested and then myself tested and then seeing a specialist for the next step. Its going to be expensive but we have waited enough...........


----------



## Emmyxxlou

I actually missed a suspected important symptom I had at like 3-4 dpo . After OH and i did the dirty a few days after I had really sore inner thighs, right up in the joints close to my yooha! lol. 
I didnt think i would have any symptoms today but i had a headache and had to have a nap this afternoon.


----------



## Vegan mum

So 5-7 DPO CD 17 sensitive nipples, peeing loads! And generally being irritated. Babydust all! :dust:


----------



## Emmyxxlou

I havent really being peeing that often, Just having the sudden urge to go pee like NOW haha. Its like i dont need to go then BAM I do . :)


----------



## curleymumma

Emmyxxlou said:


> I havent really being peeing that often, Just having the sudden urge to go pee like NOW haha. Its like i dont need to go then BAM I do . :)

Hi Emmylou, im in aus too- and im about 10-11 dpo at the moment
I have had some things to report but who knows if it means anything right!? Im very excited and nervouse at the same time..... a lot hanging on this- this is the last cycle of trying for us!!


----------



## nikkih1288

EMMY that sounds promising. 

CONGRATS DRMOMMY

I thought I would update you on me. The last three nights I wake up at 3 am to lee then cannot go back to bed.Also last night lying in bed my nipples got so hard they felt like they were on fire. My best friend of thirty years told me yesterday my boobs got bigger. I don't. Know what to make of all of this. I am 8dpo today.


----------



## Lucky8784

So, I am at 12 DPO today, and here is my test from this morning:
 



Attached Files:







12 dpo.jpg
File size: 93.4 KB
Views: 48


----------



## alicatt

13DPO: Still waiting.. my temps have remained up since a possible implantation on 9DPO.. since then they have been 97.9 - 98.1 each morning, and AF has not arrived, I would be expecting her to arrive today through Thursday. Lately I have been feeling funky cramps in my belly, and lower back and abdominal pain, as if I pulled the muscles there. Got another BFN this morning though.. driving myself bonkers!!:wacko::haha:

BABY DUST..


----------



## alicatt

Lucky8784 said:


> So, I am at 12 DPO today, and here is my test from this morning:

That's what mine looked like yesterday 12 DPO and today :( Sending you some baby dust.. :dust:


----------



## Peytons mommy

15 dpo today! No signs of af hmmm trying to hold out on testing again as ling as I can!


----------



## alicatt

Peytons mommy said:


> 15 dpo today! No signs of af hmmm trying to hold out on testing again as ling as I can!

WOOHOO.. :thumbup::dust:


----------



## DCMum

Sorry to those of you who have had BFN's:nope:

For the past two days, I think I'm having every kind of CM at once. When I check it, it's kind of clear but cloudy, with white streaks. It feels creamy when I rub it between my fingers, but it will stretch (not as much as O time EWCM, but a good inch or two). Then when I wipe, I'm finding what looks like nose mucous on the TP (it's kind of a glob, yellowish, thick and stretchy). I don't know what is going on with my cervix, lol!


----------



## Woman09

drmommyDO said:


> Well ladies...I've got some exciting news!! I went and got a digital test and... BFP!!!:bfp:!!! I am 9DPO. My husband and I are extremely excited. This will be our first child. Good luck and I'm sending baby dust to you all!
> 
> :dust:


Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Peytons mommy

DCMum said:


> Sorry to those of you who have had BFN's:nope:
> 
> For the past two days, I think I'm having every kind of CM at once. When I check it, it's kind of clear but cloudy, with white streaks. It feels creamy when I rub it between my fingers, but it will stretch (not as much as O time EWCM, but a good inch or two). Then when I wipe, I'm finding what looks like nose mucous on the TP (it's kind of a glob, yellowish, thick and stretchy). I don't know what is going on with my cervix, lol!

I am having the same problem to!!


----------



## minted69

minted69 said:


> Hello ladies my symptoms so far
> 
> 1dpo nothing
> 2dpo crampy pains
> 3dpo crampy pains
> 4dpo crampy pains headache
> 5dpo crampy pains headache vaginal tingling veiny bb
> 6dpo headaches tired random stabby booby pain fuzzy tongue taste buds odd
> 7dpo headaches feeling sick fuzzy tongue taste buds odd
> 8dpo feeling sick achy veiny bb random booby pain....bfn
> 9dpo sharp stabbing pains........bfn
> 10dpo feeling sick crampy pains lower backache watery cm random stabby booby pain....bfn
> 11dpo just got out of bed... bfn.....will write todays later

Hi back with day 11
11dpo feeling sick crampy pains this am stabbing pains in boobies when coughing very very very light pink watery (cm?????) Once this am on wiping and a tender tummy when lying on it made me feel sicky


----------



## gsdowner1

Only day 3 dpo only symptom is pressure in my abd. pretty consistantly anyone else have that symptom? Almost crampy


----------



## kiwigalnz

Hi ladies

9 dpo and have no symptoms what so ever. I think my tiredness and headaches yesterday were from my cold which is lingering. Not feeling hopeful this month :(


----------



## Lucky8784

12 DPO- Really feeling like af is on here way. I am guessing tonight or tomorrow she will show up. :( I will keep everyone posted!


----------



## Peytons mommy

Ugh! Got another bfn :(


----------



## alicatt

Lucky8784 said:


> 12 DPO- Really feeling like af is on here way. I am guessing tonight or tomorrow she will show up. :( I will keep everyone posted!

Good luck!! I hope AF stays away!


----------



## alicatt

Peytons mommy said:


> Ugh! Got another bfn :(

Me too.. spreading some baby dust! :dust:


----------



## Peytons mommy

alicatt said:


> Peytons mommy said:
> 
> 
> Ugh! Got another bfn :(
> 
> Me too.. spreading some baby dust! :dust:Click to expand...

Sometimes i feel like I'm going crazy lol I never realized how stressful this can be!


----------



## Lucky8784

Peytons mommy said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peytons mommy said:
> 
> 
> Ugh! Got another bfn :(
> 
> Me too.. spreading some baby dust! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes i feel like I'm going crazy lol I never realized how stressful this can be!Click to expand...

I agree! I have been having some serious sciatic nerve pain...and now I am thinking...hmm what does this mean!


----------



## Peytons mommy

Oh I know about the sciatic nerve pain it's the worst! I couldn't walk during my first pregnancy bc it was so bad! And a few months ago I had to go to the er at like 4 am bc it was so bad! It's been hurting again the past few days that's one pain I can't handle!


----------



## minted69

Well ladies i am 12dpo bfn and had enough :cry:
12dpo sore boobies if i lay on my belly


----------



## Pink_Ribbon26

Hi everyone!
1-3 dpo nothing beside odd very creamy cm
4 Dpo boobs started to hurt me bad out of no where at night/very white creamy cm
5-11dpo boobs killing so bad can't cover up also veins in chest became very noticeable
10-11 dpo back,siactic nerve acting up extremely bad to where I couldn't walk great
12dpo boobs stop hurting me extremely bad still sensitive but nothing like before CM has been very dry since after 4dpo and usually I have quite bit till AF
13 dpo is now lol 1230am and feel fine. I know I love ice cream and did not want any at all didn't sound great. 
Will not be testing till maybe around the 23rd this month depending on temp in mornig.


----------



## Pink_Ribbon26

Peytons mommy said:


> Oh I know about the sciatic nerve pain it's the worst! I couldn't walk during my first pregnancy bc it was so bad! And a few months ago I had to go to the er at like 4 am bc it was so bad! It's been hurting again the past few days that's one pain I can't handle!

 Mine has been acting up and just now stopped for now! Beside the knee pain every once in awhile


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Af caught up with me this morning. I am fine with it :) It gives me a good opportunity to focus on loosing weight and i have recently started a new career :) 
I hope everyone else here gets their :bfp: !! xx


----------



## curleymumma

Emmyxxlou said:


> Af caught up with me this morning. I am fine with it :) It gives me a good opportunity to focus on loosing weight and i have recently started a new career :)
> I hope everyone else here gets their :bfp: !! xx

Awwww...I was hopeful for you EmmyLou! :shrug:

Im 12dpo at the moment, and only thing of consequence to note is that I have an aching throb, deep in my left breast. Its not pain or tenderness, i can touch it and move it nothing 'hurts' but there is this deep ache, it comes and goes, and if it stays for more than a few minutes at atime (like 10 mins-1/2hour) it throbs, but quite dull.

Has anyone else felt this??

Ive had the feeling before, and im not sure when...I dont think its PMT- but anything goes on this journey right! Its a little bit like the ache i used to get when i was breastfeeding- between feeds. It does make me hopefull BUT- i have had my hopes up so many times with odd symptoms and then got AF- so im not confident in any way.... wait and see... two more days....:coffee:


----------



## piya

hey i have such pain going on in my bs..weird.. tinging sharp pain, on n off, pinpoint, last for few seconds.. m also at 12dpo..


----------



## Vegan mum

Emmylou good that you've got distraction and congrats to the new career :)

I'm now CD 18 6-8 DPO and have been cleaning Like a maniac, got a little creamy CM and a sore throat?! Boobs have stopped hurting.... Though I'm very restless.... This is our last month of TTC for a long while because I'm too starting a new career and can't focus on TTC any longer and I don't like being in limbo so condoms all the way from next month. Hope we get our may BFP! Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## enepsigos

Hi ladies, i was trying for 6 months before finally getting pregnant in march this year, i remember the loooonggg 2 week wait very well so i thought i would share it with you and hopefully help some of you through this tough 2 weeks.

one of my earliest signs was tender boobs, not overly tender but it was there, also i could see more apparent blue veins (from the top of my boob to the nipple area)..i think these blue veins and tenderness started at around 2 or 3 dpo, it was very early on.

i was also having a stabbing pain in my right hand side lower down, mostly with period pains across the lower front and back.

my temp stayed at 36.2 after ovulation, my normal basal temp is 35.7.

i knew inplanatation occured on 7dpo, i knew this because that day my temp went up to 37.4 (it went back down to 36.2 the day after), i also got a sudden bougt of diareah which last 24 hours.

since the day of ovulation i had a blocked nose/runny nose, no other symtoms of cold just the nose and infact ive still got it constantly since the day of ovulation and im now nearly 10 weeks! (sooo annoying!)

my cm from the day of ovulation was not alot but white with a tinge of yellow, ive still got it now but loads more, it seems to be more apparent 14 or 15dpo with me then increases through pregnancy.

some people say that they just knew thay was pregnant, in a way i did but didnt want to get my hopes so i told myself i wasnt.

i started testing at 10dpo, i tested every day at 10, 11 12 13dpo and each one was so faint i mistaked them for evaps but then with a frer on the day my period was due on 14dpo and it was a big fat positive!!!

looking back the big giveaway signs really early at about 3 dpo was my boobs, the darkening of the aeroles, the blue viens and the slight tenderness, the next was the diareah...i never suffer from diareah usually!

i hope ive helped some of you lovely ladies, i know what you are all going through, i pray for everyone of you, sending you luck, love and hugs.


----------



## CandyCU

Wow, thank you enepsigo! I love reading others' sucess stories. 

I'm 8dpo today, last night I started bleeding without any cramping, it's still pretty light today but hanging around. I'm not due for AF until the 28th May so I hope she hasn't come super early & this is definately due to implantation. Light cramping and nausea again this afternoon. Not much happening with my boobs.

I certainly feel pregnant, but really don't want to get too excited until I get a BFP... which with my first two bubs my levels were so low when AF was due that they only registered on bloods. But, I've been feeling cramping, headaches & nausea since 2dpo - which I'm not sure if that's what happened with them.

Ah, another week still... Half way through the TWW, hoping this is our month!

GL ladies, hoping for BFPs! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## curleymumma

enepsigos said:


> Hi ladies, i was trying for 6 months before finally getting pregnant in march this year, i remember the loooonggg 2 week wait very well so i thought i would share it with you and hopefully help some of you through this tough 2 weeks.
> 
> one of my earliest signs was tender boobs, not overly tender but it was there, also i could see more apparent blue veins (from the top of my boob to the nipple area)..i think these blue veins and tenderness started at around 2 or 3 dpo, it was very early on.
> 
> i was also having a stabbing pain in my right hand side lower down, mostly with period pains across the lower front and back.
> 
> my temp stayed at 36.2 after ovulation, my normal basal temp is 35.7.
> 
> i knew inplanatation occured on 7dpo, i knew this because that day my temp went up to 37.4 (it went back down to 36.2 the day after), i also got a sudden bougt of diareah which last 24 hours.
> 
> since the day of ovulation i had a blocked nose/runny nose, no other symtoms of cold just the nose and infact ive still got it constantly since the day of ovulation and im now nearly 10 weeks! (sooo annoying!)
> 
> my cm from the day of ovulation was not alot but white with a tinge of yellow, ive still got it now but loads more, it seems to be more apparent 14 or 15dpo with me then increases through pregnancy.
> 
> some people say that they just knew thay was pregnant, in a way i did but didnt want to get my hopes so i told myself i wasnt.
> 
> i started testing at 10dpo, i tested every day at 10, 11 12 13dpo and each one was so faint i mistaked them for evaps but then with a frer on the day my period was due on 14dpo and it was a big fat positive!!!
> 
> looking back the big giveaway signs really early at about 3 dpo was my boobs, the darkening of the aeroles, the blue viens and the slight tenderness, the next was the diareah...i never suffer from diareah usually!
> 
> i hope ive helped some of you lovely ladies, i know what you are all going through, i pray for everyone of you, sending you luck, love and hugs.

I really appreciate that! how kind of you to come and give us all a boost!! Lets hope a few us us (pick me pick me!!) gets to do the same thing soon!! 

I feel like im about to get my pre-menstral headache- which is making me grumpy......


----------



## curleymumma

CandyCU said:


> Wow, thank you enepsigo! I love reading others' sucess stories.
> 
> I'm 8dpo today, last night I started bleeding without any cramping, it's still pretty light today but hanging around. I'm not due for AF until the 28th May so I hope she hasn't come super early & this is definately due to implantation. Light cramping and nausea again this afternoon. Not much happening with my boobs.
> 
> I certainly feel pregnant, but really don't want to get too excited until I get a BFP... which with my first two bubs my levels were so low when AF was due that they only registered on bloods. But, I've been feeling cramping, headaches & nausea since 2dpo - which I'm not sure if that's what happened with them.
> 
> Ah, another week still... Half way through the TWW, hoping this is our month!
> 
> GL ladies, hoping for BFPs! :hugs:
> 
> :dust:

GLXXX Hope we can both return and tell of our success and encourage others!!


----------



## Pink_Ribbon26

Emmyxxlou said:


> Af caught up with me this morning. I am fine with it :) It gives me a good opportunity to focus on loosing weight and i have recently started a new career :)
> I hope everyone else here gets their :bfp: !! xx

Sorry to hear that , stay positive. I pray everynight but I know when it's supposed to be it will happen.


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Thanks ladies!
Fx'd for you all ! :dust:


----------



## DCMum

curleymumma said:


> Emmyxxlou said:
> 
> 
> Af caught up with me this morning. I am fine with it :) It gives me a good opportunity to focus on loosing weight and i have recently started a new career :)
> I hope everyone else here gets their :bfp: !! xx
> 
> Awwww...I was hopeful for you EmmyLou! :shrug:
> 
> Im 12dpo at the moment, and only thing of consequence to note is that I have an aching throb, deep in my left breast. Its not pain or tenderness, i can touch it and move it nothing 'hurts' but there is this deep ache, it comes and goes, and if it stays for more than a few minutes at atime (like 10 mins-1/2hour) it throbs, but quite dull.
> 
> Has anyone else felt this??
> 
> Ive had the feeling before, and im not sure when...I dont think its PMT- but anything goes on this journey right! Its a little bit like the ache i used to get when i was breastfeeding- between feeds. It does make me hopefull BUT- i have had my hopes up so many times with odd symptoms and then got AF- so im not confident in any way.... wait and see... two more days....:coffee:Click to expand...

I've been having something similar. I've had intermittent tingling/pain in my breasts that feels like letdown, like when you went a while between feedings and the milk first started to flow. Also my DS completely deflated my breasts from BFing but this morning they feel full and firm again. That could def be a PMS symptom, though. 

Emmylou, I'm so sorry the witch got you :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Morning All.. 14 DPO, checked my cervix this morning, I could barely find it, that is how high it is, lots of creamy CM up there too (I was looking for a sign that AF was coming, but there was none). Temp this morning was 97.8, so its been staying high (yay), but the cramping and lower back pain make me feel like AF is coming. However today is the day that AF should have been here, so what is going on? Why am I not seeing a BFP? So frustrated and confused!!!

Wishing all of you ladies a BFP.. I feel your frustration.. hugs!! :hugs:


----------



## nikkih1288

*alicatt* You are not out until AF shows. Maybe you are stressed so she is playing games? or..... you could be preggers but low levels of hormone not showing on the test. :dust: for you !


----------



## alicatt

nikkih1288 said:


> *alicatt* You are not out until AF shows. Maybe you are stressed so she is playing games? or..... you could be preggers but low levels of hormone not showing on the test. :dust: for you !


Thanks!!! I'm hoping and praying.. but man.. this waiting game is enough to drive a sane person :wacko:!!!


----------



## nikkih1288

I understand. I think I mentioned I'm trying not to harp this month. I keep cramping and instead of seeing AF I get clear slippery cm with a bit of white in it. I am still 4 days away from AF due date. I wish I could fast forward.


----------



## alicatt

nikkih1288 said:


> I understand. I think I mentioned I'm trying not to harp this month. I keep cramping and instead of seeing AF I get clear slippery cm with a bit of white in it. I am still 4 days away from AF due date. I wish I could fast forward.

That is how I'm feeling too. Cramping, with CM, but no AF. Usually I'm totally dry at this point. Good luck to you :flower::hugs:


----------



## DCMum

alicatt said:


> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> I understand. I think I mentioned I'm trying not to harp this month. I keep cramping and instead of seeing AF I get clear slippery cm with a bit of white in it. I am still 4 days away from AF due date. I wish I could fast forward.
> 
> That is how I'm feeling too. Cramping, with CM, but no AF. Usually I'm totally dry at this point. Good luck to you :flower::hugs:Click to expand...

Do you chart? I have heard tales of people not getting their BFP until 16 or 17 dpo. It could just be late implantation. I still have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## alicatt

DCMum said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkih1288 said:
> 
> 
> I understand. I think I mentioned I'm trying not to harp this month. I keep cramping and instead of seeing AF I get clear slippery cm with a bit of white in it. I am still 4 days away from AF due date. I wish I could fast forward.
> 
> That is how I'm feeling too. Cramping, with CM, but no AF. Usually I'm totally dry at this point. Good luck to you :flower::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you chart? I have heard tales of people not getting their BFP until 16 or 17 dpo. It could just be late implantation. I still have my fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

DCMUM.. I only started charting about 8DPO, I did see a dip on 9DPO along with some pink spotting, then more spotting again on 11DPO, just a pink tinge in my CM. Since then my temps have been around 97.8-98.1 and that is about it! Oh, last night was watching the Criminal Minds finale and was really weepy, then had dry heaves so bad it was all I could do to keep dinner down! That was a first for me!! What I don't understand is why with these symptoms is it not showing up on a HPT? Am I just driving myself crazy?


----------



## enepsigos

oh and i forgot the headaches....how could i forget them, i got headaches from ovulation day and nusea from 2 to 3 days past ovulation but i wasnt sick! xx


----------



## piya

good luck alicatt.. your symptoms are good.. fingers crossed for u..


----------



## piya

enepsigos said:


> oh and i forgot the headaches....how could i forget them, i got headaches from ovulation day and nusea from 2 to 3 days past ovulation but i wasnt sick! xx

:hugs:hope:hugs: this is our month.. :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mummyclo

No idea how many dpo I am stupid cerazette!!
But the past few days or had:
Headache, sharp pain on on side, pink cm on and off, crampy.
I really hope this isn't AF on its way and is :bfp: for me!


----------



## nikkih1288

Good luck mummyclo :)


----------



## daisyr21

I gave in and I tested this morning and it was a BFN... :( My boobs still feel tender and so do my nipples but they do not feel as full as the las couple of days, which for me usually means that AF is coming. Today I have had a pretty bad backache but it could be AF cramps. I continue to have super sensitive smell when it comes to sweet stuff, I really can't stand it right now. AF is due friday and I'm not testing again unless she is late but I honestly feel like I'm out :/


----------



## CatLady80

Ya, I think im out too. Just started having bad cramps outta nowhere. My phone chart says im 14 dpo--way to be inconvienently late af >.< 
Im going to be spending the weekend with family and I get to deal with that!

Ill update dpo till af but GL to the rest of you!!


----------



## DCMum

daisy and CatLady, :hugs:


----------



## Lucky8784

I have been having cramps since yesterday, buy nothing yet. 13 dpo, and a negative this morning.


----------



## niknik24

hey im feeling a bit weird up and down lol cant wait to find out i hope i get my BFP ive had a list of small symptoms
CD 9 and ive seen a little ewcm I'm hoping it's a good sign so we :sex:just incase
Also feeling a little ill

CD10 feeling like I'm getting flu not good
CM: no ewcm today weird
CD11 sounds weird but really sore bum muscles and tired

so meant to be 1dpo and feeling very heavy down there kinda like cramps but not really very weird
2-5dpo nothing
6dpo sharp twinge on my leftside( Implantation maybe)
8 dpo feeling Ill, food smells weird( i had chicken and it smelt like a wet bed) lol and sore boobs
9dpo watery/tacky cm
10dpo sore boobs nipple are seems a little darker vains look like a darker blue
12dpo just a little crampy
Today im 13dpo not feeling alot lol boobs still a little tender but that could be of AF coming and all the symptoms could just be in my head because i want it so bad lol


----------



## curleymumma

niknik24 said:


> all the symptoms could just be in my head because i want it so bad lol

i know exactly what you mean....:wacko:


----------



## mummyclo

So last night hip pain started and I've still got it this morning :-( 
Still no idea on dpo, think will test in a week!! 
It's sooo hard to wait!


----------



## piya

mummyclo ur symptoms are very good.. i really think its ur month of BFP..


----------



## mummyclo

piya said:


> mummyclo ur symptoms are very good.. i really think its ur month of BFP..

I hope so! Nothing else would explain all this. Good luck to everyone else waiting on a :bfp: too :)


----------



## bumsyb

Morning Ladies, just got my BFP this morning,

Started having a really bad headache on Sunday, lasting till now, then suddenly could not hold my tea down yesterday morning, stayed home from work thinking i had a bug or something, couldnt eat anything all morning then had some lunch and kept it down, after lunch went to loo and noticed, brown tinge mixed in with cm TMI, only when i wiped, and thought oh boi AF got me now. Every so often it kept happening when going to loo.

This morning again, could barely hold my tea down, and my DH said, thats it, ur preggers, take a test now, but i didnt have any, so DH sent my driver out to get a test, BAM,
BFP, still having the brown discharge, nausea, headache, no sore bbs at all, well yet lol

good luck ladies, baby dust to you all, just to mention, never really had any other symptoms throughout the whole 2 ww, just started yesterday so u never know hey.

oh and i was 6 days late, last time i tested i was 3 days late... GLX X X X X


----------



## curleymumma

bumsyb said:


> Morning Ladies, just got my BFP this morning,
> 
> Started having a really bad headache on Sunday, lasting till now, then suddenly could not hold my tea down yesterday morning, stayed home from work thinking i had a bug or something, couldnt eat anything all morning then had some lunch and kept it down, after lunch went to loo and noticed, brown tinge mixed in with cm TMI, only when i wiped, and thought oh boi AF got me now. Every so often it kept happening when going to loo.
> 
> This morning again, could barely hold my tea down, and my DH said, thats it, ur preggers, take a test now, but i didnt have any, so DH sent my driver out to get a test, BAM,
> BFP, still having the brown discharge, nausea, headache, no sore bbs at all, well yet lol
> 
> good luck ladies, baby dust to you all, just to mention, never really had any other symptoms throughout the whole 2 ww, just started yesterday so u never know hey.
> 
> oh and i was 6 days late, last time i tested i was 3 days late... GLX X X X X

[email protected]!!!!! So happy for yoU!


----------



## piya

congrats bumsyb.. have happy n healthy 9 months..


----------



## OneDS06

13 dpo/15dpo
heavy feeling BB, full feeling
lightheaded, dizzy
nausea
some cramping
dull back ache
some lower pain in (v) area. (TMI ik) 
watery cm with some white chunks (very small) cm very scarce
no on-coming AF smell (usually get that)
acne (usually get but its more than usual)
nipples sensitive to touch
headaches for the last 3 days

14 dpo/16dpo (today)
same as yesterday


Anyone use FF? Because my days dont match up, by 2 days. I say I ovulated on the 7th FF says the 9th

AF was supposed to be here today, no sign. Just slight cramping as listed.


----------



## Vegan mum

CONGRATULATIONS! Good luck Hun


----------



## DanyB

14/15 dpo Slightly sore bb, some smell sensitivity, no AF.... But not sure I'm getting my Bfp this cycle.....


----------



## OneDS06

DanyB- thats exactly how I feel. I have take tests 10-12dpo/11-13dpo and I got all BFN.


----------



## nikkih1288

bumsyb said:


> Morning Ladies, just got my BFP this morning,
> 
> Started having a really bad headache on Sunday, lasting till now, then suddenly could not hold my tea down yesterday morning, stayed home from work thinking i had a bug or something, couldnt eat anything all morning then had some lunch and kept it down, after lunch went to loo and noticed, brown tinge mixed in with cm TMI, only when i wiped, and thought oh boi AF got me now. Every so often it kept happening when going to loo.
> 
> This morning again, could barely hold my tea down, and my DH said, thats it, ur preggers, take a test now, but i didnt have any, so DH sent my driver out to get a test, BAM,
> BFP, still having the brown discharge, nausea, headache, no sore bbs at all, well yet lol
> 
> good luck ladies, baby dust to you all, just to mention, never really had any other symptoms throughout the whole 2 ww, just started yesterday so u never know hey.
> 
> oh and i was 6 days late, last time i tested i was 3 days late... GLX X X X X

Congrats happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## DCMum

Congrats bumsyb!!


----------



## Madeline

hi everyone

I am 8DPO and i have had the following possible pregnancy symptoms; abdominal cramping, I would say I have been more tired then usual, nausea over the last 24hrs, bad taste in my mouth, sore boobs. 

Good luck everyone :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## piya

and i m 15dpo.. watery cm.. not much and very sore boobs.. either af playing games.. or its what we all wish for... very very tired.. LOL. Babydust to all


----------



## Lucky8784

bumsyb said:


> Morning Ladies, just got my BFP this morning,
> 
> Started having a really bad headache on Sunday, lasting till now, then suddenly could not hold my tea down yesterday morning, stayed home from work thinking i had a bug or something, couldnt eat anything all morning then had some lunch and kept it down, after lunch went to loo and noticed, brown tinge mixed in with cm TMI, only when i wiped, and thought oh boi AF got me now. Every so often it kept happening when going to loo.
> 
> This morning again, could barely hold my tea down, and my DH said, thats it, ur preggers, take a test now, but i didnt have any, so DH sent my driver out to get a test, BAM,
> BFP, still having the brown discharge, nausea, headache, no sore bbs at all, well yet lol
> 
> good luck ladies, baby dust to you all, just to mention, never really had any other symptoms throughout the whole 2 ww, just started yesterday so u never know hey.
> 
> oh and i was 6 days late, last time i tested i was 3 days late... GLX X X X X

Congrats!! :happydance: So, when you tested at 3 days late, you got a negative? That gives me hope! :)


----------



## alicatt

curleymumma said:


> niknik24 said:
> 
> 
> all the symptoms could just be in my head because i want it so bad lol
> 
> i know exactly what you mean....:wacko:Click to expand...

I hear you, and ditto!


----------



## Vegan mum

7-9 DPO CD 19 have a ginormous headache, nausea, watery cm, my left boob hurts and the nipple feels like its on fire, the right boob had a dull pain.... I'm increasingly grumpy...but that could just be me! I'm always grumpy one week before I'm due. And last night I had a stabbing pain in pelvis to the left and today a little buzzing one in my abdomen! How's that for symptom spotting done a test with fmu and was negative....annoying! Hope we get our BFPs! :dust: :bfp: :dust :bfp: :dust: :bfp:


----------



## alicatt

I'm 15DPO, 3 days late, and most likely a BFN. I didn't test this morning because I spotted again late last night, and it really does feel like the :witch: is here. I may go try a IC in a bit, but I am not overly confident that it will be positive.
Oh well, there is always next month!
Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## nikkih1288

*alicatt* hang in there. I know how hard it can be. 

Today I am getting cramps so I am pretty sure AF is on her way.


----------



## niknik24

Congrats bumsyb!!

alicatt and nikkih1288 im feeling like Af is coming very soon :(


----------



## niknik24

hello Madeline how are you


----------



## Lucky8784

So, I took these tests after I got 2 seriously positive opk tests. I see a really faint blue line...what do you guys think?? Any tweakers?
 



Attached Files:







14 dpo blue.jpg
File size: 82.7 KB
Views: 16









14 dpo blue 1.jpg
File size: 96.9 KB
Views: 13









14 dpo blue 3.jpg
File size: 97.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Vegan mum

Lucky8784 said:


> So, I took these tests after I got 2 seriously positive opk tests. I see a really faint blue line...what do you guys think?? Any tweakers?

I can definitely see a line! Congrats x


----------



## CatLady80

Ok Ladies, neg blood and progesterone test today, means im out and gonna have a late af.
Grats to the BFP's and GL!
:wine:


----------



## DCMum

CatLady80 said:


> Ok Ladies, neg blood and progesterone test today, means im out and gonna have a late af.
> Grats to the BFP's and GL!
> :wine:

Sorry about the BFN honey :(


----------



## gaillynn

I'm 12 dpo and my symtoms are all over the place
most noticable is that I'm spotting very lightly three days now. Just like two small dots a day or something like that.

others: pinching pulling and cramps in abdomen
sharp shooting pains in breasts some soreness not much anymore
colostrum for 3 days now
headaches, very mild nausea
my chest looks like a roadmap because of the veins
extremely tired been sleeping alot during the day the past few days
shooting pains down thighs into legs and back pain

I just don't know what to think if this isn't a pregnancy then my hormones are out of whack I never spotted before just af with a vengence. 

the shooting pains in my breasts are pretty bad tonight really painfull actually and are most painfull right where the veins are showing up. The veins are even down my arms now! 

Hope everyone's staying sane


----------



## curleymumma

gaillynn said:


> I'm 12 dpo and my symtoms are all over the place
> most noticable is that I'm spotting very lightly three days now. Just like two small dots a day or something like that.
> 
> others: pinching pulling and cramps in abdomen
> sharp shooting pains in breasts some soreness not much anymore
> colostrum for 3 days now
> headaches, very mild nausea
> my chest looks like a roadmap because of the veins
> extremely tired been sleeping alot during the day the past few days
> shooting pains down thighs into legs and back pain
> 
> I just don't know what to think if this isn't a pregnancy then my hormones are out of whack I never spotted before just af with a vengence.
> 
> the shooting pains in my breasts are pretty bad tonight really painfull actually and are most painfull right where the veins are showing up. The veins are even down my arms now!
> 
> Hope everyone's staying sane

On another website...i cant remember which one, it lists dpo 'symptoms' in graph form, and you can compare non preg cycle with preg cycles. What i found interesting is that most symptoms are similar, but slightly more pronounced in preg cycles- The other interesting thing is that most symptoms wether prg or not are higher from 9dpo-12dpo.

Hope that helps!
XX


----------



## niknik24

Lucky8784 said:


> So, I took these tests after I got 2 seriously positive opk tests. I see a really faint blue line...what do you guys think?? Any tweakers?

i can deff see a line congrats :happydance:


----------



## juicyfruity

Hope I'm not jumping the party just thought I'd join in..
i'm either 5dpo or 7 dpo (had a muxy time with OPKs!)
just felt strange very light cramping in left side
Wet and CM of strange consistancy...kinda eggwhity then kinda sticky and creamy all at once
Decreased appetite
Tired but not excessively 
Peeing a lot (but drinking a lot too) 
nothing in the breast department going on (apart from imaginary pain!!) 
ulcers appeared in mouth a few days ago but seem to be clearing up now (i NEVER get ulcers)

all in all not really too hopeful this cycl, already planning for next!! dont know whether to test 1st 2nd or 3rd of june


----------



## curleymumma

well ladies, i'm on the evening of cd13- and its my very last cycle here and i can feel the AF pain setting in, i have the distinct feeling that within a few hours there will be tears- and goodbyes to say to you all. Sigh....im not quite depressed, but sad and a bit bewildered. Such a difficult time, but one must accept what life throws at you.

I have really enjoyed evenryones company and how we all work together to distract each other during the TWW agony... I wont miss that at all! Imagine the money i will save on OPk's and HCG tests??? Over a year i could take a holiday i think...gotta look an the bright side 

Love you all ladies, ill check in the morning and sign of for good,

XXX


----------



## Vegan mum

curleymumma said:


> well ladies, i'm on the evening of cd13- and its my very last cycle here and i can feel the AF pain setting in, i have the distinct feeling that within a few hours there will be tears- and goodbyes to say to you all. Sigh....im not quite depressed, but sad and a bit bewildered. Such a difficult time, but one must accept what life throws at you.
> 
> I have really enjoyed evenryones company and how we all work together to distract each other during the TWW agony... I wont miss that at all! Imagine the money i will save on OPk's and HCG tests??? Over a year i could take a holiday i think...gotta look an the bright side
> 
> Love you all ladies, ill check in the morning and sign of for good,
> 
> XXX

Awwww... I'm sorry Hun. It's not over until the fat lady sings though so I'm crossing fingers and toes for you. I wish you all the best and good luck with everything! And a holiday sounds fab :) xxxx


----------



## OneDS06

Well according to Fertility Friend, I am due today. According to me I was due yesterday. I have a 28 day cycle and Feritlity Friend for some reason sets my at 29, bahh. Anywhosss.


NO AF yet, took a test yesterday BFN.
Getting discouraged here. Was thinking this am- trying to remeber how late I was when I found my son. So I counted fourty weeks back (I even went and look up a 9 month calendar) I grabbed my confirmation papers from the doctor that was in my sons baby book, and it was 5 1/2 almost 6 weeks.

I remeber how I felt then, and everything was so distinct, but I also was not keeping super close track of my body. Who knows.

Anyways, here are today symptoms:

- Sides of boobs still sore to touch
-Nips, sensitive to be touched
-REALLY gassy
-hardly any cramping
-slight headache and lower backache.

I am not nauseated yet. But last night I was sitting at the kitchen table and about two feet away from me I could distincitly smell this gum my sister had given me. Mint Chocolate Chip, I smelled it like it was sitting in front of my face...



Thoughts & Opinons Welcome


----------



## curleymumma

OneDS06 said:


> Well according to Fertility Friend, I am due today. According to me I was due yesterday. I have a 28 day cycle and Feritlity Friend for some reason sets my at 29, bahh. Anywhosss.
> 
> 
> NO AF yet, took a test yesterday BFN.
> Getting discouraged here. Was thinking this am- trying to remeber how late I was when I found my son. So I counted fourty weeks back (I even went and look up a 9 month calendar) I grabbed my confirmation papers from the doctor that was in my sons baby book, and it was 5 1/2 almost 6 weeks.
> 
> I remeber how I felt then, and everything was so distinct, but I also was not keeping super close track of my body. Who knows.
> 
> Anyways, here are today symptoms:
> 
> - Sides of boobs still sore to touch
> -Nips, sensitive to be touched
> -REALLY gassy
> -hardly any cramping
> -slight headache and lower backache.
> 
> I am not nauseated yet. But last night I was sitting at the kitchen table and about two feet away from me I could distincitly smell this gum my sister had given me. Mint Chocolate Chip, I smelled it like it was sitting in front of my face...
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts & Opinons Welcome

SOunds promising! Keep everything crossed XXX


----------



## OneDS06

I have been. lol. I am getting soo impatient. If shes going to show her ugly face she needs to do it sooner than later so I can move on. TWW is seriously obnoxious!


----------



## DCMum

Not sure if this is a symptom or what is going on. I keep getting these swollen bumps just beside my right hip bone. They are about the size of a fig and they don't hurt at all, but then if I (TMI) pass gas once or twice it goes away. I'm wondering if I have a cyst and it is pushing against my intestines. Anyone ever experience anything like this? It's freaking me out!:shrug:


----------



## DanyB

Period is 2 days late, no significant symptoms, possible negative hpt (it was blue ink and questionable but don't wanna buy another one until i feel less defeated) i am so ready to know either way.


----------



## DCMum

DanyB said:


> Period is 2 days late, no significant symptoms, possible negative hpt (it was blue ink and questionable but don't wanna buy another one until i feel less defeated) i am so ready to know either way.

You should test again! Get a cheapie from the Dollar Tree or Walmart.


----------



## Madeline

hi niki how r u going? :hugs: hope u get some good news soon.:flower: its all suspense here no idea wats going to happen but will start testing tomoro and c.

Madeline xxx


----------



## Linzs304

I am 10dpo today and have been experiencing the following symptoms :
Slight headache 
Dizzy occasionally
Slight nausea occasionally
A general foggy feeling
Tired
Sore boobs

I must add that I have cut back on my caffeine recently so my symptoms might be due to withdrawal. Any thoughts?


----------



## Vegan mum

So ladies! CD 20 8-10 DPO I've had lots of gas today, sore boobs, grumpy, sensitive nipples, sore tummy....I've done a test midday and I think I saw something?! I took a photo bit it doesn't pick up. Or it was a nasty evap so so faint. 

Will do another one with FMU! I hope it's a BFP! x


----------



## Lucky8784

DanyB- I had the same issue with blue dye. I took a test yesterday(af was due), and it had a super light. Took another this morning and also a pink dye. I can see the blue dye with the naked eye, but not on the pic. Here are the results:
 



Attached Files:







15 dpo blue.jpg
File size: 93.6 KB
Views: 20









15 dpo pink.jpg
File size: 91.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## nikkih1288

Lucky I think I see something in both pics. Congrats :)


----------



## gaillynn

well I can add emotional psycho to my list of symptoms

I just found a tiny pair of newborn socks in my daughters floor while cleaning her room. They were for her baby doll but damn if they didn't make me start to cry. WTH is wrong with me...geez


----------



## gsdowner1

today is 6 DPO and as far as symptoms the only things now is i randomly get lightheaded to the point that i had to take my bp and it was normal.and i am tired a lot more lately....i dunno if its just all in my head or what....anyways hope everyone is doing ok.:shrug:


----------



## gsdowner1

Lucky8784 said:


> DanyB- I had the same issue with blue dye. I took a test yesterday(af was due), and it had a super light. Took another this morning and also a pink dye. I can see the blue dye with the naked eye, but not on the pic. Here are the results:

i see one on the second pic if i tilt my screen :)


----------



## nikkih1288

I woke up today with no cramping but instead back pain and almost like my siatic nerve is pinched. Also, very thirsty and pooping a lot ( sorry TMI) Tomorrow is 12dpo I think I will test with fmu if I remember. Lately I am waking up between 3 and 5 to pee. That is weird for me too. At that time I am in to much of a daze to even think to test. If I forget tomorrow I'll test Sunday if AF does not show before.


----------



## gaillynn

nikkih1288 said:


> I woke up today with no cramping but instead back pain and almost like my siatic nerve is pinched. Also, very thirsty and pooping a lot ( sorry TMI) Tomorrow is 12dpo I think I will test with fmu if I remember. Lately I am waking up between 3 and 5 to pee. That is weird for me too. At that time I am in to much of a daze to even think to test. If I forget tomorrow I'll test Sunday if AF does not show before.

put a note on the bathroom mirror that says "test" maybe that will help you remember lol I did it last month because I'm not a morning person and tend to forget to test with fmu. fx'ed for you! My AF is due Sunday also


----------



## gaillynn

curleymumma said:


> gaillynn said:
> 
> 
> I'm 12 dpo and my symtoms are all over the place
> most noticable is that I'm spotting very lightly three days now. Just like two small dots a day or something like that.
> 
> others: pinching pulling and cramps in abdomen
> sharp shooting pains in breasts some soreness not much anymore
> colostrum for 3 days now
> headaches, very mild nausea
> my chest looks like a roadmap because of the veins
> extremely tired been sleeping alot during the day the past few days
> shooting pains down thighs into legs and back pain
> 
> I just don't know what to think if this isn't a pregnancy then my hormones are out of whack I never spotted before just af with a vengence.
> 
> the shooting pains in my breasts are pretty bad tonight really painfull actually and are most painfull right where the veins are showing up. The veins are even down my arms now!
> 
> Hope everyone's staying sane
> 
> On another website...i cant remember which one, it lists dpo 'symptoms' in graph form, and you can compare non preg cycle with preg cycles. What i found interesting is that most symptoms are similar, but slightly more pronounced in preg cycles- The other interesting thing is that most symptoms wether prg or not are higher from 9dpo-12dpo.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> XXClick to expand...

Sorry I just saw your post :wacko::wacko:

I get so annoyed with how much the pregnancy symptoms are similar to what AF brings. I've gotten to the point where I"m just gonna take it as being pms symptoms no matter how bad until I'm proven different. Every month since ttc my symptoms have gotten stronger so I think my body is just messing with me. SO ANNOYING!


----------



## alicatt

Had quite a temp dip this morning, and AF arrived only about an hour later.
Kinda bummed, but I have to remember that it is the first month I have ever tried to get pregnant! HEHE. On to June I go :)


----------



## daisyr21

AF got me this morning, but it's ok because it seems like DH is going to start to a new job soon that will entitle some traveling, so maybe its for the best that we concentrate on adjusting and just let it happen you know?


----------



## DCMum

alicatt said:


> Had quite a temp dip this morning, and AF arrived only about an hour later.
> Kinda bummed, but I have to remember that it is the first month I have ever tried to get pregnant! HEHE. On to June I go :)

Sorry the witch got you alicatt


----------



## Jayleenwfu

18 dpo 4 days late tested on the 22 nd my bday got a light bfp or maybe evap line im waiting to be 1 week late so i can retest in the mean time i have ( tmi) omg gas that hurts my tummy and lits of cm and noooo sign of af showing up my chest is full of blue vaines and now the vaines feel lumpy also my bbs feel soo heavy ohhh dnt get me started on the heartburn :/ what do u all think ?


----------



## piya

i tested it was bfn.. now af wait starts


----------



## nikkih1288

Sorry Piya and Alicatt. F'xd for you for next month.

Jayleenwfu that sounds very positive good luck :)


----------



## DCMum

I'm running low on patience. FF moved my O date when I thought I was already 7dpo so I have been in the 2ww for 21 days at this point! I'm ready to cry. But I'm too scared to test and see the BFN.


----------



## Lucky8784

Jayleenwfu- That sounds super promising! :)


----------



## alicatt

Jayleenwfu said:


> 18 dpo 4 days late tested on the 22 nd my bday got a light bfp or maybe evap line im waiting to be 1 week late so i can retest in the mean time i have ( tmi) omg gas that hurts my tummy and lits of cm and noooo sign of af showing up my chest is full of blue vaines and now the vaines feel lumpy also my bbs feel soo heavy ohhh dnt get me started on the heartburn :/ what do u all think ?

Sounds very promising! :dust:


----------



## curleymumma

Jayleenwfu said:


> 18 dpo 4 days late tested on the 22 nd my bday got a light bfp or maybe evap line im waiting to be 1 week late so i can retest in the mean time i have ( tmi) omg gas that hurts my tummy and lits of cm and noooo sign of af showing up my chest is full of blue vaines and now the vaines feel lumpy also my bbs feel soo heavy ohhh dnt get me started on the heartburn :/ what do u all think ?

i thinkk congrats are in order xxxx


----------



## curleymumma

So nothing happened last night, no AF....But no bfp either. I had a good chat to my belly last night-"Now my dear womb- if there is a little bean in there just settle down and hold tight- don't you be going anywhere. If theres nothing in there with you, then relax and do what you have to do....you know how to do this, we can do this. Hold on little bean if your in there- hold on tight and pump out all the Hcg you can muster so its helps us look after you!"

Well, possibly my distress is delaying my period- i have heard people say thats not possible, that ots only possible for distress to delay O and therefore period id delayed, but, i think our psychological longing does more than we think it does....

TMI alert!!!!---->Got the runs this a.m- i am prone to a bit of IBS, and it usually gets worse before my period- when the IBS settles down i get cramps in the front end!! ahhh, what an annoying wait.... I just don't want to get my hopes up and then be devestated again in one cycle! until the last hour i felt no cramping since i fell asleep last night, but feeling a little tender again. No breast tenderness though. I am quite tired, but i didn't sleep - and i am always tired when i get AF- so thats not a reliable symptom to hope with...

Ahhh, relax- i think i need to go meditate again...


----------



## piya

today also temp was raised.. bbs still hurt.. i wana start new cycle now.. clomid is waiting for me.. plz.. get me out of dilemma.
jayleen-ur symptoms are really good.. congrats in advance..


----------



## nikkih1288

Ok ladies, I tested today. I think it is a :bfn: But, if I look hard I almost see something very faint. It is prob my eyes playing tricks on me. Can you please take a look 

https://s1074.photobucket.com/album...406/crazy123123/?action=view&current=test.jpg


----------



## niknik24

I can't really see anything sorry... But in saying that there still might be one there that the photo isn't showing


----------



## Jayleenwfu

Omg im more excited now im doing a pls God dance lol still no af and no signs my boobs are killing me but only my right side hurts more :/ i said i wud test friday but bank was closed so cashing check in the am and holding my pee till i get my hpt lol


----------



## Jayleenwfu

Omg omg ur post just brought my tears where ur talking to ur baby u are speaking life into ur womb in Jesus name u will be fruitful.


----------



## nikkih1288

niknik24 said:


> I can't really see anything sorry... But in saying that there still might be one there that the photo isn't showing

Like I said I was not sure. It is 5am and my eyes are half closed lol.


----------



## mummyclo

Boo AF is here.... Roll on next month


----------



## piya

mummyclo said:


> Boo AF is here.... Roll on next month

sorry..:hugs: better luck this new cycle..
pass on AF to me... I m waiting for her..


----------



## mummyclo

piya said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Boo AF is here.... Roll on next month
> 
> sorry..:hugs: better luck this new cycle..
> pass on AF to me... I m waiting for her..Click to expand...

Thanks hun, hope AF arrives for you soon :)


----------



## curleymumma

Its all over for me


----------



## DCMum

Woke up this morning to a temp spike, which got my hopes up. But now tummy feels like:witch: is on her way. Would my temp spike if AF was coming today?


----------



## Vegan mum

So ladies as I mentioned I had a so so faint line yesterday and hubby can see it too. This morning however it seemed even fainter and honestly more like a shadow... CD 21 9-11 DPO so I'm a week early testing. I have a very achey left boob and pelvic stabbing sensation. A kinda runny tummy (tmi). I just read on a website that early testing is actually better done with second urine or pm: 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/pregnancy-tests-urine-sample.php


So I'm hoping for my BFP! x


----------



## DCMum

Well ladies I just took an OPK (not really sure what possessed me to do it, I think I needed to pee on _something_ but was afraid to see a BFN on an HPT. The test line came up straight away, blazing pink, much darker than the control line. I know this doesn't necessarily mean anything, but I will admit I'm getting my hopes up a bit. Plus I had a temp spike this morning and have just felt really hot all day, which is very odd for me as I'm always freezing!


----------



## nikkih1288

Good luck DCMum!!


----------



## DCMum

:bfp:Just got a :BFP: on both an FRER and a $Tree test! I am over the moon!! Now how will I wait until the husband gets home to tell him???


----------



## nikkih1288

congrats :dance:


----------



## Lucky8784

Congrats DCMum!!


----------



## gaillynn

congrats!


----------



## Jayleenwfu

Congratulations yay


----------



## piya

CONGRATS... have happy n healthy 9 months


----------



## gaillynn

I took a test this morning and thought I could see something faint but couldn't make it out.. Well I went back 20 minutes later and took the test apart help it up to the light and well it looks like a line. I'm not sure. I posted it on countdown to pregnancy. Could some of you ladies have a look and give your thoughts? I'm still sick nausea is worse everyday and I spotted for three days with now a extremely light af. Even have colostrum lol 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/...alleryid=27391


----------



## nikkih1288

gailynn- I tried to view it but I get an error on countdown.


----------



## dadsbaby

I am 8dpo
Feeling thirsty
Running to pee almost every 30 minutes


Had a miss in Nov 21 weeks preggers then

Trying hard for the little bundle


Hope it works this time :thumbup:


----------

